# Spring time turkey killin' driveler.......#62



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

What'd I win fo bein' last?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

How did you idjits get 10 posts in the amount of time it took me to close the last thread? Mad skillz, people.....


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What'd I win fo bein' last?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How did you idjits get 10 posts in the amount of time it took me to close the last thread? Mad skillz, people.....



You were lollygagging....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What'd I win fo bein' last?



spider ring, cinnamon toothpick,  or candy whistle. 
Depending on availability.
We ain't got none.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Today gonna be a good'un, I finished up a driveler, and I started a driveler.

I gotta call home and tell mama!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

Excuse me, I got lost, someone FORGOT to MARK this THREAD!!!!

        Remember?????


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

deer season you can kill male or females........Turkey season is males only........should be called turkey gobbler season?.........


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Today gonna be a good'un, I finished up a driveler, and I started a driveler.
> 
> I gotta call home and tell mama!!!





Just went back and looked, T.P. done stole my thunda.


Gotta call mama back and tell her da news......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Excuse me, I got lost, someone FORGOT to MARK this THREAD!!!!
> 
> Remember?????



I fixed it.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Excuse me, I got lost, someone FORGOT to MARK this THREAD!!!!
> 
> Remember?????



I'm sowry, somebody done it fo me though.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

When is Sring gonna get here? I'm tired of this cold wether.

Oh, I'll take the wistle.


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Just went back and looked, T.P. done stole my thunda.
> 
> 
> Gotta call mama back and tell her da news......



idjit................


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I fixed it.



You da bestest modulator we got bama!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Just went back and looked, T.P. done stole my thunda.
> 
> 
> Gotta call mama back and tell her da news......



Just call me Thunda. P.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> deer season you can kill male or females........Turkey season is males only........should be called turkey gobbler season?.........



No, because then you couldnt kill Jakes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How did you idjits get 10 posts in the amount of time it took me to close the last thread? Mad skillz, people.....



I don't know, but I got locked IN!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> When is Sring gonna get here? I'm tired of this cold wether.
> 
> Oh, I'll take the wistle.



Sring is da best season there is, it's the time just befo spring and summa.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> deer season you can kill male or females........Turkey season is males only........should be called turkey gobbler season?.........



idjit, just shoot'em all, like I do.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Whatz evabody's big plans fo da weekend?


I gotta help the my dad around his house Sattaday, then Sunday fo church I'm going down to Piedmont to listen and scout fo turkey's.

Sunday aftanoon gonna be watchin' tha golf tournament!


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> When is Sring gonna get here? I'm tired of this cold wether.
> 
> Oh, I'll take the wistle.





stringmusic said:


> Sring is da best season there is, it's the time just befo spring and summa.



I thought Sring was a women that ole T.P. was waintin on?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Headed up the river in search of croppies and whities.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I fixed it.


 thank you kindly, sir!


stringmusic said:


> I'm sowry, somebody done it fo me though.


bless yo heart...........


Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but I got locked IN!!





T.P. said:


> Headed up the river in search of croppies and whities.


 I wanna go fishin............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatz evabody's big plans fo da weekend?
> 
> 
> I gotta help the my dad around his house Sattaday, then Sunday fo church I'm going down to Piedmont to listen and scout fo turkey's.
> ...



On call thru Sunday evening, then driving to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is Monday morning, and then we're driving back monday evening. Work Tuesday and then getting two toofies pulled that afternoon. Hope to be over it and ready to hunt a thunder chicken by the weekend.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> On call thru Sunday evening, then driving to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is Monday morning, and then we're driving back monday evening. Work Tuesday and then getting two toofies pulled that afternoon. Hope to be over it and ready to hunt a thunder chicken by the weekend.



Hope everything goes good with ya momma.


I've been puttin off gettin a toof pulled for about a year now, gonna hafta get it done soon. Hopefully it will hold up till after turkey season.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wanna go fishin............



Hop in!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> I thought Sring was a women that ole T.P. was waintin on?



T.P. like chineez weemens?


----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatz evabody's big plans fo da weekend?
> 
> 
> Takin kids fishin in da mernin, fryin that nite.
> Church Sundee mernin, then family pics an fishin wit the chitlins. Been waitin on this weather.


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. like chineez weemens?



dat what I was thinkin


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. like all wimmens.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

'Ceptin the ones with snakes in da heads...


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Mornin errybody ..... Hate it when work gets in the way of sleeping in.


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

gotta meet a feller this afternoon, bringin me 35 flats of shotgun shells..........wife has to work, so i'm going to see if i can locate some male turkeys for next weekend....I also may try and catch me a fresh mess of fish out of tha pond!!!!!

no call for me this weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 'Ceptin the ones with snakes in da heads...



If you find a woman who DOESNT have at least a couple of snakes in da head, let me know. 

Off to work. See y'all later!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I've been puttin off gettin a toof pulled for about a year now, gonna hafta get it done soon. Hopefully it will hold up till after turkey season.



I just gots some new hammer drill bits ...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay Wobbert-Woo! 

Bait just brought more stuff home.   The clutter is becoming more than a little overwhelming.  

Just a look at a few goodies you can help me go through an decipher.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

KEEBS ... my avatar is the pic i tried to send you.
Now does the text make sense?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> On call thru Sunday evening, then driving to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is Monday morning, and then we're driving back monday evening. Work Tuesday and then getting two toofies pulled that afternoon. Hope to be over it and ready to hunt a thunder chicken by the weekend.


 every thing goes good for Mom!


T.P. said:


> Hop in!


 I soooo wish I could!


slip said:


> Mornin errybody ..... Hate it when work gets in the way of sleeping in.


 welcome to LIFE!


rhbama3 said:


> If you find a woman who DOESNT have at least a couple of snakes in da head, let me know.
> 
> Off to work. See y'all later!


 I thought you LIKED snakes??


Nugefan said:


> I just gots some new hammer drill bits ...


is that a new fangled tool like a minie jack hammer?!?!


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> KEEBS ... my avatar is the pic i tried to send you.
> Now does the text make sense?



is dat baby head winkin?............


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> is dat baby head winkin?............



Kinda sorta .... It had stuff growing out of its eye and neck...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> is dat baby head winkin?............



She's just got a lazy eye. Please don't tease her about it.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Gots ta go...


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She's just got a lazy eye. Please don't tease her about it.



i'm not making fun.......I got two myself....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> KEEBS ... my avatar is the pic i tried to send you.
> Now does the text make sense?


 YEAH it does!


slip said:


> Kinda sorta .... It had stuff growing out of its eye and neck...


 I can't believe you picked it up........... wait a minute  I forgot who I was posting to!


slip said:


> Gots ta go...


 didn't mean to run ya off, dude!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2013)

BAMA, this trailcam photo reminded me of you when I checked my cams recently.  

I am not sure BUT they might have praying that you wasn't headed up this way with your slicked up turkey killin shotgun!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=745561


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Bait just brought more stuff home.   The clutter is becoming more than a little overwhelming.
> 
> Just a look at a few goodies you can help me go through an decipher.


No problem! 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BAMA, this trailcam photo reminded me of you when I checked my cams recently.
> 
> I am not sure BUT they might have praying that you wasn't headed up this way with your slicked up turkey killin shotgun!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=745561




I think they are snoozin'.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Good morning, I finally got up. Between T.P. keeping me up half the night and a sick 2 year old keeping me up the rest, I didn't get much sleep last night. I was about ready to try some of rh's baby medicine myself.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning, I finally got up. Between T.P. keeping me up half the night and a sick 2 year old keeping me up the rest, I didn't get much sleep last night. I was about ready to try some of rh's baby medicine myself.


you just can't beat old timey remedies..........

For ya'll's viewing pleasure........... grilled pork chops, baked tater, salad & garlic bread........... I do love board meeting Fridays!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you just can't beat old timey remedies..........
> 
> For ya'll's viewing pleasure........... grilled pork chops, baked tater, salad & garlic bread........... I do love board meeting Fridays!



I'd slap that dog's nose away from my plate if i was you. 

grilled chicken breast with swiss cheese on a bed of spinach. yum.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd slap that dog's nose away from my plate if i was you.
> 
> grilled chicken breast with swiss cheese on a bed of spinach. yum.


da idjit just rolled his eyes at it, so I scolled on down!
 you don't sound as excited 'bout your lunch..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

I had to settle for PBJ and chips!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I had to settle for PBJ and chips!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2013)

Help guide a quail hunt yesterday at the plantation, those guys couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat !! 



Think I'll jump in da Jeep and run some errands !!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Marco's pizza today fo me. Cheese and bacon and peperonni.....mmmm sho was good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2013)

Whooooot !!!  Boss man just text me, bonus checks are in !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot !!!  Boss man just text me, bonus checks are in !!!


 you mean ppl still get those things?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Help guide a quail hunt yesterday at the plantation, those guys couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat !!
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll jump in da Jeep and run some errands !!



So.... you got a bunch of quail that are gonna starve to death walking around? Shouldn't you shoot them for their on good?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> So.... you got a bunch of quail that are gonna starve to death walking around? Shouldn't you shoot them for their on good?



Sounds like its time for a clean-up hunt.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatz evabody's big plans fo da weekend?
> 
> 
> I gotta help the my dad around his house Sattaday, then Sunday fo church I'm going down to Piedmont to listen and scout fo turkey's.
> ...



We goin fishin on the.........











Pooonnntoooonnnn


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 15, 2013)

Yooo.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We goin fishin on the.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually kinda like dat song.

LBT is a good band.

Good luck feeshun!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning, I finally got up. Between T.P. keeping me up half the night and a sick 2 year old keeping me up the rest, I didn't get much sleep last night. I was about ready to try some of rh's baby medicine myself.



Sorry, KD. I get to thankin about Billy and aunt Rosalina and I could go on forever with the adventures of them two. Dang, I just remembered about the time they won that jump rope contest, man they were good.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YEAH it does!
> 
> I can't believe you picked it up........... wait a minute  I forgot who I was posting to!
> 
> didn't mean to run ya off, dude!



You didnt....work did.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> You didnt....work did.


 ok!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok!



Dont laff at me, I should still be asleep


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Phone typing sucks!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

ATTENTION BELOVED DRIVELERS!!!!


OUR WOBBERT-WOO!  IS NOW A GRANDPA!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, KD. I get to thankin about Billy and aunt Rosalina and I could go on forever with the adventures of them two. Dang, I just remembered about the time they won that jump rope contest, man they were good.



Dont get me laughing again. We got to go to Bowling Green to take the 2 year old to the doctor, he's not getting any better.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Dont laff at me, I should still be asleep


 still thinkin 'bout that babydoll head, ain'tcha?


turtlebug said:


> ATTENTION BELOVED DRIVELERS!!!!
> 
> 
> OUR WOBBERT-WOO!  IS NOW A GRANDPA!


 Say WHAT???????????


KyDawg said:


> Dont get me laughing again. We got to go to Bowling Green to take the 2 year old to the doctor, he's not getting any better.


 aaaawwww, da poor baby, hope it ain't nuttin serious!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont get me laughing again. We got to go to Bowling Green to take the 2 year old to the doctor, he's not getting any better.



Go get that youngin fixed up, we can talk about our kin later.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Say WHAT???????????




Yep. I guess he'll get around to letting yall in on it soon enough.  

I had just got off the phone with him, making plans for some turkey slaying next weekend and then he hits me up with that.  

I don't know if he'll show now or not. He's got those two beautiful grandbabies to tend to.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2013)

What be happening up in here?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What be happening up in here?



Bama gave birth.


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont get me laughing again. We got to go to Bowling Green to take the 2 year old to the doctor, he's not getting any better.


Hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What be happening up in here?



8ch-dee-eem oh tree!

Whatcha been doin'?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> ATTENTION BELOVED DRIVELERS!!!!
> 
> 
> OUR WOBBERT-WOO!  IS NOW A GRANDPA!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. I guess he'll get around to letting yall in on it soon enough.
> 
> I had just got off the phone with him, making plans for some turkey slaying next weekend and then he hits me up with that.
> 
> I don't know if he'll show now or not. He's got those two beautiful grandbabies to tend to.




you.....you...... 

Okay, here's the deal:
My daughter Allie is living in the dorm at Georgia Southern. Now, she has had pets all her life, and couldn't stand not having one. Since dogs and cats are not allowed, she got an aquarium and promptly started killing fish. Some went belly up, some committed suicide and jumped out. I tried to help, but she just didn't have time( i guess) to properly cycle an aquarium for fish. 
So...... she found two new pets that she has been keeping in her 10 GALLON aquarium. You ready for this?
DUCKS! yes folks, my daughter bought two ducklings at Tractor Supply in Statesboro, and 3 weeks later they are wing tip high in the aquarium. They're just too stoopid to realize they can jump out yet. Daisy and Duke are currently swimming around in Allie's bath tub and whistling. They hated the koi pond. Jumped out and waddled back in the house behind mama Allie.
Sammy and Sophie are both on the couch slobbering. 
The ducks are headed to a new home tonight. 
This is the first time i've ever had ducks in my house that weren't already dead.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you.....you......
> 
> Okay, here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie is living in the dorm at Georgia Southern. Now, she has had pets all her life, and couldn't stand not having one. Since dogs and cats are not allowed, she got an aquarium and promptly started killing fish. Some went belly up, some committed suicide and jumped out. I tried to help, but she just didn't have time( i guess) to properly cycle an aquarium for fish.
> ...



I'll come take care of'em for ya. 

A couple'a 3 inch shells and you won't hafta worry bout'em no mo'!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by turtlebug
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwww


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'll come take care of'em for ya.
> 
> A couple'a 3 inch shells and you won't hafta worry bout'em no mo'!!



You might want to down size to a .22 rat shot load.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you.....you......
> 
> Okay, here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie is living in the dorm at Georgia Southern. Now, she has had pets all her life, and couldn't stand not having one. Since dogs and cats are not allowed, she got an aquarium and promptly started killing fish. Some went belly up, some committed suicide and jumped out. I tried to help, but she just didn't have time( i guess) to properly cycle an aquarium for fish.
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> You might want to down size to a .22 rat shot load.


 I'll take'em!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you.....you......
> 
> Okay, here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie is living in the dorm at Georgia Southern. Now, she has had pets all her life, and couldn't stand not having one. Since dogs and cats are not allowed, she got an aquarium and promptly started killing fish. Some went belly up, some committed suicide and jumped out. I tried to help, but she just didn't have time( i guess) to properly cycle an aquarium for fish.
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You might want to down size to a .22 rat shot load.




Tell Allie I said "Gee, thanks".    

Abbey is having a fit now.  

That child has been wanting a chick or a duck for years now. One year, when she was about 4, I drove slap to Moultrie looking for a danged baby chick, stopping everywhere in between. We found ducks but no chicks and at that time, a duck wouldn't cut it. 

Now she wants a duck.  

I told her Baron would eat it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Tell Allie I said "Gee, thanks".
> 
> Abbey is having a fit now.
> 
> ...


who started this duck post?
Oh, yeah...... YOU!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> who started this duck post?
> Oh, yeah...... YOU!!!




Uhm... I believe this entire waterfowl fiasco would be Allie and Strang's fault.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> 8ch-dee-eem oh tree!
> 
> Whatcha been doin'?



I been eway from da office fo 4 days; been tryin to catch up


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont get me laughing again. We got to go to Bowling Green to take the 2 year old to the doctor, he's not getting any better.



Go get him well, KyDawg!! 



rhbama3 said:


> you.....you......
> 
> Okay, here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie is living in the dorm at Georgia Southern. Now, she has had pets all her life, and couldn't stand not having one. Since dogs and cats are not allowed, she got an aquarium and promptly started killing fish. Some went belly up, some committed suicide and jumped out. I tried to help, but she just didn't have time( i guess) to properly cycle an aquarium for fish.
> ...



  

I figgered you would take this opportunity to restock on gumbo ingredients.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm... I believe this entire waterfowl fiasco would be Allie and Strang's fault.



Tell Fishbait to stop by Tractor Supply on the way home and get: Ducks, feed, grit, bedding, a cage, fence wire, posts, and then stop by Walmart and get a vinyl kiddie pool.
He can build Abbey's Aviary tomorrow before y'all go see Johnny.
Tell him to make sure the fence can support the weight of 27 feral cats. 
Oh, and ducks love clover in the yard. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Ball-Ball is about to drive me INSANE. 

That stoopid cat of Bait's is in the bedroom just a whining and meowing and fussing up a storm. 

I wish Bait would bring himself home and pop her on the head so she'd shut up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go get him well, KyDawg!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naw, these are too small. I don't know what it is in a teenage girls head. She'll eat any bird or animal we cook, but if she see's it alive first, it's off limits and considered a pet. 
My daughters would go nuts if they knew how many "pet" rabbits i ate for supper growing up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

It IS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell Fishbait to stop by Tractor Supply on the way home and get: Ducks, feed, grit, bedding, a cage, fence wire, posts, and then stop by Walmart and get a vinyl kiddie pool.
> He can build Abbey's Aviary tomorrow before y'all go see Johnny.
> Tell him to make sure the fence can support the weight of 27 feral cats.
> Oh, and ducks love clover in the yard. Who'd a thunk it?



Oh heck no.    

I'm spending about $20/week in cat food.  

And that's just for the outdoor strays. The precious three indoors and that beast of a pooch out back are another small fortune. 

I can't afford no more mouths to feed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like it's gonna be a fried country ham, eggs, biscuits, grits and red eye gravy kind of night round here!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a fried country ham, eggs, biscuits, grits and red eye gravy kind of night round here!!!



We're having tacos (hard and soft) and Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're having tacos (hard and soft) and Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies.





My dessert will probably be a country ham biscuit


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Bubbette got me a skrimp and spinach salad. I can't eat it because they put battered FRIED onion rings on top.
Stoopid wheat free diet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette got me a skrimp and spinach salad. I can't eat it because they put battered FRIED onion rings on top.
> Stoopid wheat free diet.



Dat sucks!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a fried country ham, eggs, biscuits, grits and red eye gravy kind of night round here!!!


 


turtlebug said:


> We're having tacos (hard and soft) and Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies.


 
Thanks ...  my gut will be a talkin to me all the way home now!   

Have a grand weekend folks, drivz and drivettz!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat sucks!!



reckon i'll stop somewhere on the way home from dropping the ducks off. Might get some chinese chicken wangs and whatever else i can eat off the menu.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette got me a skrimp and spinach salad. I can't eat it because they put battered FRIED onion rings on top.
> Stoopid wheat free diet.



Well did they crumble them up or are your fingers just too lazy to remove them?    





StriperAddict said:


> Thanks ...  my gut will be a talkin to me all the way home now!
> 
> Have a grand weekend folks, drivz and drivettz!




Sorry bout that. 

You're welcome to stop by any time.  

Have a great weekend yourself.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'll come take care of'em for ya.
> 
> A couple'a 3 inch shells and you won't hafta worry bout'em no mo'!!



 See I knew you liked those tamies!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon i'll stop somewhere on the way home from dropping the ducks off. Might get some chinese chicken wangs and whatever else i can eat off the menu.




So basically you just admitted that you're "exchanging" Daisy and Duke for some chinese grub. 

Does Allie know you just sacrificed part of the family for your own selfish needs?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well did they crumble them up or are your fingers just too lazy to remove them?


All it has to do is touch and i'm out of luck. We think thats why i keep breaking out, because of the grease that the fried stuff was in. 



turtlebug said:


> So basically you just admitted that you're "exchanging" Daisy and Duke for some chinese grub.
> 
> Does Allie know you just sacrificed part of the family for your own selfish needs?



Allie is about to get run out of Statesboro by her roomates if she doesn't get rid of the little quackers. The constant chirping is driving the other girls insane.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> See I knew you liked those tamies!!!



Hey, I live in jawja, I gotta kill'em any way I can.


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a fried country ham, eggs, biscuits, grits and red eye gravy kind of night round here!!!





turtlebug said:


> We're having tacos (hard and soft) and Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies.



I'm having a hard time coming up with any sympathy for either of you


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm having a hard time coming up with any sympathy for either of you



I'm sowwy. 

We're gonna have to start putting a "Not Safe For Kracker" disclaimer at the beginning of our posts if they refer to food.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey, I live in jawja, I gotta kill'em any way I can.



 Is your time up on the restraining order from the city pond? Those children were pretty frightened when the ducks they were tossing bread to suddenly didn't have heads anymore. I'm sure they'll remember you for a long time.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Well crud. I didn't get a blooming thing done today. 

Wound up spending a lot more time than I wanted to on the phone, trying to help with some last minute issues of closing the shop. 

I guess other than planting some chufa plots tomorrow, I'll be spending the rest of my weekend cleaning the house in anticipation for the arrival of our Wobbert-Woo!  the duck hoarder so we can play chicken with the big chickens next weekend.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Home after a long day....

Got my interview in, today .... Think i did purty well.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Annnd no more demon doll.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Home after a long day....
> 
> Got my interview in, today .... Think i did purty well.



What's this interview business?  





slip said:


> Annnd no more demon doll.



Explosives or ammo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you mean ppl still get those things?!?!




No No:




rhbama3 said:


> So.... you got a bunch of quail that are gonna starve to death walking around? Shouldn't you shoot them for their on good?



Gumbo ...




KyDawg said:


> Sounds like its time for a clean-up hunt.




Oh yeah !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> you.....you......
> 
> Okay, here's the deal:
> My daughter Allie is living in the dorm at Georgia Southern. Now, she has had pets all her life, and couldn't stand not having one. Since dogs and cats are not allowed, she got an aquarium and promptly started killing fish. Some went belly up, some committed suicide and jumped out. I tried to help, but she just didn't have time( i guess) to properly cycle an aquarium for fish.
> ...




Baybay gumbo . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a fried country ham, eggs, biscuits, grits and red eye gravy kind of night round here!!!





Mmmmmmm, red eye gwavy, been awhile !!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey, I live in jawja, I gotta kill'em any way I can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm having a hard time coming up with any sympathy for either of you



Sorry, brother kracker....would pics help? 



turtlebug said:


> I'm sowwy.
> 
> We're gonna have to start putting a "Not Safe For Kracker" disclaimer at the beginning of our posts if they refer to food.



AND bama!! 



slip said:


> Home after a long day....
> 
> Got my interview in, today .... Think i did purty well.



Wish you the best of luck, slipster!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Tell me about it, Doc!! I can't remember the last time I've had any.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

I reckon bacon and eggs would be a fittin' meal. May have some tater tots left too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I reckon bacon and eggs would be a fittin' meal. May have some tater tots left too.



Hard to go wrong with breakfast for suppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

I was gonna post a pictorial thread in da cafe with the country ham and fixins, but all the pics are on MizT's STOOPID/SMART phone. For some reason they won't send


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna post a pictorial thread in da cafe with the country ham and fixins, but all the pics are on MizT's STOOPID/SMART phone. For some reason they won't send



file size is probably too large. I changed my phone to take 640 x 480 pixel and that way i don't have to convert them first before i can post thm to the forum.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna post a pictorial thread in da cafe with the country ham and fixins, but all the pics are on MizT's STOOPID/SMART phone. For some reason they won't send



Do like I do, git her to do da computer stuff, and you get to cook an eat. And it HAS been a while since you throwed up some good eats ova there. Jus sayin


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Is your time up on the restraining order from the city pond? Those children were pretty frightened when the ducks they were tossing bread to suddenly didn't have heads anymore. I'm sure they'll remember you for a long time.



I got another six months and im good to go. I don't know why them kids got so upset, I told them the ducks went to duck heaven.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 15, 2013)

Fried skrimp red beans and rice sweet tater and  puddin

Got to go plow the fields tomorrow for silver queen at the farm.
Maybe count the turkeys and see what the crackheads stole. They stole an old truck rearend last week from beside the barn. 
I guess i need to put up a trail cam but then i would be in jail for huntin down crackheads without an LEO badge!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I got another six months and im good to go. I don't know why them kids got so upset, I told them the ducks went to duck heaven.



You might should have taken the camo ski mask off first.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm.... That rapper person Lil'Wayne is (according to TMZ) on his deathbed. He's in ICU on a vent in an induced coma cause they can't stop the seizures from a codeine overdose. 

Maybe Strang's idol Justina Beva should take note. Sizzurp is bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> file size is probably too large. I changed my phone to take 640 x 480 pixel and that way i don't have to convert them first before i can post thm to the forum.



Yessir, that's what i told her, now the battery is about dead, having to recharge. She just got this phone and still learnin it, won't let me touch it 



Hornet22 said:


> Do like I do, git her to do da computer stuff, and you get to cook an eat. And it HAS been a while since you throwed up some good eats ova there. Jus sayin



I knew I should have taken the pics with mine, it auto resizes the pics. I can post from mine no problem, but her new phone takes much better pics. 

Yessir, forgive me, I've been slackin for sure!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You might should have taken the camo ski mask off first.


Them youngins needed to be taught a lesson, "neva sho yo face when you killin ducks on the library pond"



turtlebug said:


> Hmmm.... That rapper person Lil'Wayne is (according to TMZ) on his deathbed. He's in ICU on a vent in an induced coma cause they can't stop the seizures from a codeine overdose.
> 
> Maybe Strang's idol Justina Beva should take note. Sizzurp is bad.



Beva don't do dat stuff, he only dranks wine coolas


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, brother kracker....would pics help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Back from Dr. little one doing fine. I was proud of him. There was a a kid about 4 years old running around like a wild Indian knocking over chairs, slinging Magazines, with his momma chasing and hollering at him the whole time. Our 2 year old asked me if I was going to spank him? I said under my breath, no but I would like to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Back from Dr. little one doing fine. I was proud of him. There was a a kid about 4 years old running around like a wild Indian knocking over chairs, slinging Magazines, with his momma chasing and hollering at him the whole time. Our 2 year old asked me if I was going to spank him? I said under my breath, no but I would like to.



Glad to hear he is ok, Charlie! 

She is probably gonna take him out to eat after the Dr. appt too!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it wrong to go to the PF and make a post  and the leave?

I mean, would it upset someone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Is it wrong to go to the PF and make a post  and the leave?
> 
> I mean, would it upset someone?



Not anymore than they already are!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Them youngins needed to be taught a lesson, "neva sho yo face when you killin ducks on the library pond"
> 
> 
> 
> Beva don't do dat stuff, he only dranks wine coolas


For over 50 years Keith Richards has never puked or passed out on stage. ROCK AND ROLL

The beva on the other hand,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> For over 50 years Keith Richards has never puked or passed out on stage. ROCK AND ROLL
> 
> The beva on the other hand,


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not anymore than they already are!!



Whats the fun in that!!!

Guess i will load up the chainsaw and a few guns so i will be ready to go to the farm tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon i'll stop somewhere on the way home from dropping the ducks off. Might get some chinese chicken wangs and whatever else i can eat off the menu.


I ain't getting da ducks???????


slip said:


> Home after a long day....
> 
> Got my interview in, today .... Think i did purty well.


 for ya, 'lil man!


slip said:


> Annnd no more demon doll.





KyDawg said:


> Back from Dr. little one doing fine. I was proud of him. There was a a kid about 4 years old running around like a wild Indian knocking over chairs, slinging Magazines, with his momma chasing and hollering at him the whole time. Our 2 year old asked me if I was going to spank him? I said under my breath, no but I would like to.


you such a good granpaw!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Is it wrong to go to the PF and make a post  and the leave?
> 
> I mean, would it upset someone?


I dunno, what'd you say???????


kracker said:


> For over 50 years Keith Richards has never puked or passed out on stage. ROCK AND ROLL
> 
> The beva on the other hand,


don'tevengetmestarted.............


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Beva don't do dat stuff, he only dranks wine coolas





Okay but he's obviously partaking of some mind altering substance because no sane person would dress like he does. 

Strang, I hate to say it but your boy makes Vanilla Ice look like GQ material.     

Whazzup with the man-boy-diapers?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Turtle you could get banned for posting those pictures. Did I say could, I meant should.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 15, 2013)

What did i say in the PF?

I just stated the obvious, logical, straight forward solution to a problem.
What harm can that cause?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Turtle you could get banned for posting those pictures. Did I say could, I meant should.



Only way I could get banned for those pics is because Strang went running to a mod complaining that I had a spy camera in his house and was posting pictures of him during his "private time".  


I can't help it. I loathe the Beva.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Turtle you could get banned for posting those pictures. Did I say could, I meant should.


 I can't believe she did that!!No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> What did i say in the PF?
> 
> I just stated the obvious, logical, straight forward solution to a problem.
> What harm can that cause?



I read what you posted. You'll be fine until LM shows up and heaves the entire thread into a totally different direction, questioning your citizenship and loyalty to your country as well as your income and IQ.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Turtlebug please dont make me band you.


Thanks Keebs


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe she did that!!No No:



Does he have a barrette in the top of his hair holding that fake pompadour in place?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Turtlebug please dont make me band you.
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs



You'd rather I post this one instead?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You'd rather I post this one instead?


That's wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Turtlebug please dont make me band you.
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs


You know we got yo back, darlin!


turtlebug said:


> Does he have a barrette in the top of his hair holding that fake pompadour in place?


I don't look that close............


rhbama3 said:


>


you gonnalethergetawaywitthat????????


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

That boy done pooped his draws.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

And why he got two watches?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Blackberry and peach filled pie smothered in vanilla bean ice cream....


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

Its a shame the things people will do to get their picture taken and feel relevant.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Blackberry and peach filled pie smothered in vanilla bean ice cream....



Was the ham salty salty salty Jeff?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Blackberry and peach filled pie smothered in vanilla bean ice cream....


you gonna post THAT inbetween all the other stuff that's been posted???????No No: lawdhavemercyman!!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> Its a shame the things people will do to get their picture taken and feel relevant.


ain't that the truth?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you gonna post THAT inbetween all the other stuff that's been posted???????No No: lawdhavemercyman!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ain't that the truth?!?!?!



I'm prayin I don't puke!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay but he's obviously partaking of some mind altering substance because no sane person would dress like he does.
> 
> Strang, I hate to say it but your boy makes Vanilla Ice look like GQ material.
> 
> Whazzup with the man-boy-diapers?


 da beva is da man! 

Wuz wrong wit his outfit? I look like dat evaday. I'm cool sho nuff.


T.P. said:


> And why he got two watches?


Duh, one set fo eastern time and one set fo











Wait for it.....












Wait for it......











Beva time!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You know we got yo back, darlin!
> 
> I don't look that close............
> 
> you gonnalethergetawaywitthat????????



yes


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I read what you posted. You'll be fine until LM shows up and heaves the entire thread into a totally different direction, questioning your citizenship and loyalty to your country as well as your income and IQ.



I just like to make a logical statement and watch how it makes some lose focus and get all twisted up.
They can be easily distracted. It's like they don't want a solution, they would rather have the problem or just be a problem.

I guess i am one of those kids who pokes the ant bed and then watches who steps in it. It's all in fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

I ate too much.....may have to get horizontal.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cajun boiled skrimps and corn bread with chocolate chips and ice cream for desert! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Cajun boiled skrimps and corn bread with chocolate chips and ice cream for desert!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_



Hard to beat!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Y'all got room for a stranger in here?  I normally hang out in the hunting, gun related forums. Figured I'd try it out in here to change it up a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Y'all got room for a stranger in here?  I normally hang out in the hunting, gun related forums. Figured I'd try it out in here to change it up a little.



There's always room for another Dawg up in here.... Welcome!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> yes





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I just like to make a logical statement and watch how it makes some lose focus and get all twisted up.
> They can be easily distracted. It's like they don't want a solution, they would rather have the problem or just be a problem.
> 
> _*I guess i am one of those kids who pokes the ant bed and then watches who steps in it. It's all in fun.*_


 Meeeee too!!


Jeff C. said:


> I ate too much.....may have to get horizontal.


I knowz da feelin............


SCDieselDawg said:


> Y'all got room for a stranger in here?  I normally hang out in the hunting, gun related forums. Figured I'd try it out in here to change it up a little.


normally hang out? what since just this year?????


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Simple yet satisfying !! Plus it gave me a chance to use my cast iron cornbread pan thingie!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ate too much.....may have to get horizontal.



Me and my avatar chick just ate catfish, skrimp, fries and coleslaw. And a lot of it. Me no feel so good.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> There's always room for another Dawg up in here.... Welcome!



Thanks!!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Y'all got room for a stranger in here?  I normally hang out in the hunting, gun related forums. Figured I'd try it out in here to change it up a little.



Pull ya up a stump and sit for a while.


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Y'all got room for a stranger in here?  I normally hang out in the hunting, gun related forums. Figured I'd try it out in here to change it up a little.


Come on in, me and you might as well be neighbors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Simple yet satisfying !! Plus it gave me a chance to use my cast iron cornbread pan thingie!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_



Simply delicious too!! 



T.P. said:


> Me and my avatar chick just ate catfish, skrimp, fries and coleslaw. And a lot of it. Me no feel so good.



That's a good way to feel bad!! 



SCDieselDawg said:


> Thanks!!



Take notes SCDD, it took me 3-4 months to figger out  these drivelers  

Most of us have met and know each other now, but that doesn't exempt anyone from joining in. Some dang good, like minded folks hang out in here, or I wouldn't be here!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Come on in, me and you might as well be neighbors.



Evening Mr. kracker.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Meeeee too!!
> 
> I knowz da feelin............
> 
> normally hang out? what since just this year?????



Yeah I stay up in the other parts of this forum most of the time. Figured I'd come down here and try it out since the conversations have slowed down in the Deer hunting section and its getting old reading about the ammo shortages in the gun section.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Yeah I stay up in the other parts of this forum most of the time. Figured I'd come down here and try it out since the conversations have slowed down in the Deer hunting section and its getting old reading about the ammo shortages in the gun section.



Or somebody's dawgs running wild.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Yeah I stay up in the other parts of this forum most of the time. Figured I'd come down here and try it out since the conversations have slowed down in the Deer hunting section and its getting old reading about the ammo shortages in the gun section.



Heads up....the subject matter can change from post to post in here.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Simply delicious too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been watching a little before tonight.  I'm on here a good bit but haven't been actively posting.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Come on in, me and you might as well be neighbors.



And I'm right between the two of youins.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heads up....the subject matter can change from post to post in here.



Past your bedtime aint it youngin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

okay, supper dishes cleaned up, aquarium fish fed, ducks fed, forum rounds made, and its time to go hit the hay.
Y'all have a good one!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr. kracker.


Evening Sir.
Whatcha listening to this evening?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Booker T


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Past your bedtime aint it youngin.



Dang sho is, Pops, but I had a nap today. 

Did you see where I cut into that ham and fried it and made some redeye gravy tonight? Maann, that was good!! I can't thank ya enough for going out your way like that for us, Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Was it too salty.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

It's crazy I live roughly 10 minutes from the SC/GA state line but have to drive a hour and a half the other way to earn a decent weeks pay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening Sir.
> Whatcha listening to this evening?



Speakin of which, I've been wantin to show you this one kracker!! I know it's not necessarily your type, but I think you'll appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was it too salty.



Salty, but not too salty, just what I was expectin!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Booker T


Booker T is always a solid choice. I've been listening to my favorite bedwetting, pinko, commie....Todd Snider



Night folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Booker T is always a solid choice. I've been listening to my favorite bedwetting, pinko, commie....Todd Snider
> 
> 
> 
> Night folks....



Good night, kracker!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of which, I've been wantin to show you this one kracker!! I know it's not necessarily your type, but I think you'll appreciate it.


Very cool Jeffro, looks like I'll be going down another wormhole


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Very cool Jeffro, looks like I'll be going down another wormhole



I had that LP when I was about 12 yrs old. Don't stay up too late


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2013)

Good evening folks!!


Spending the weekend in Albenny for a hunt test!!.......Tag is judging the started flite, which means an all expense paid trip for the weekend!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> It's crazy I live roughly 10 minutes from the SC/GA state line but have to drive a hour and a half the other way to earn a decent weeks pay.



Dang Phone. Was trying to Quote Kracker and T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> 
> Spending the weekend in Albenny for a hunt test!!.......Tag is judging the started flite, which means an all expense paid trip for the weekend!!



Evenin Rutt!!  



SCDieselDawg said:


> Dang Phone. Was trying to Quote Kracker and T.P.



Ahhh.....phone postin, do it anyway, they may read back and see it. Some do some don't!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Dang Phone. Was trying to Quote Kracker and T.P.


I know what you mean about the job situation, about 15 years ago I had several offers from machine shops in Seneca and Westminster. It just didn't make sense at the time to leave a job 10 minutes from home to drive 45 minutes to an hour for basically a dollar an hour raise.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Rutt!!


Evening Jeff!!

Been on the road the last few days!!

Locust Grove last Friday, then to Covington for a hunt test for the rest of the weekend!!

Sylvania Georgia on Wednesday, and then Augusta last night, and now Albenny for this weekend....

Headed for Waynesboro Next weekend!!

Wish we could have racked up some frequent flyer miles for all this time on the road!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

kracker said:


> I know what you mean about the job situation, about 15 years ago I had several offers from machine shops in Seneca and Westminster. It just didn't make sense at the time to leave a job 10 minutes from home to drive 45 minutes to an hour for basically a dollar an hour raise.



Most of the jobs have dried up around here now.  I'm in the machining trade myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!
> 
> Been on the road the last few days!!
> 
> ...



Dang, sounds like y'all are going at it hard!! 10-4 on the ff miles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2013)

Mernin errybuddy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Hugh and to the rest of you drivelers out there this morning.  

Guess that I will go up to the country and check on things later this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2013)

mercy,  I had to go bleach my eyes after reading back and seeing the pictures.

Now for the liquid elixir of life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errybuddy.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Hugh and to the rest of you drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> Guess that I will go up to the country and check on things later this morning.





gobbleinwoods said:


> mercy,  I had to go bleach my eyes after reading back and seeing the pictures.
> 
> Now for the liquid elixir of life.



Mornin Gentlemen!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gentlemen!!



morning chief


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mornin...gunna be an awesome sunny warm day.


----------



## kracker (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning folks......


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin...gunna be an awesome sunny warm day.



Yes sireeee. Mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

just watching Open Range for the 37th time and hoping the beeper don't go off.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got back from a fast walk around the pond and through the neighborhood across the street. It is about 2 1/2 miles. Wew...I am out of shape. 

The wife ( aka-Fitness Nazi ) is trying to whoop my butt back in shape.  It's ok though, I need to get ready to start chasing them thunder chickens


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Mornin youngins.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins.



Sup Dawg


----------



## kracker (Mar 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> just watching Open Range for the 37th time and hoping the beeper don't go off.


Well, I guess we shot the theory about great minds all to bits, I'm watching it AGAIN myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

thinking about getting the jig tying desk in order and then....... gasp! clean up my shed ot back. Time to get my turkey gear in order, tune and chalk my calls, and get ready to rumble.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking about getting the jig tying desk in order and then....... gasp! clean up my shed ot back. Time to get my turkey gear in order, tune and chalk my calls, and get ready to rumble.



Yep, got my calls out last night and started driving the dog and the wife crazy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sup Dawg



Being lazy today, cant get motivated to get moving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Gotta get the garage cleaned out just to get the boat out  Can't believe I'm not on the water, but had other stuff to do this mornin.

May have to break the mower out this aft


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2013)

Just woke up on top of my bed still in my work clothes ... no shower no teef brushed or anything. Guess i was tarred





Time to go knock the stank offa me so i can plant taters and get stanky again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

My weekend to work nights .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work nights .



Holler atcha later, Doc!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 16, 2013)

What's up party people....I found some turkeys dis morning! !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> What's up party people....I found some turkeys dis morning! !!



frozen food isle?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

Wife 'pose to be branging me some fried oysters to work !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Just woke up on top of my bed still in my work clothes ... no shower no teef brushed or anything. Guess i was tarred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Wut?




Got the taters and onions planted....Did a little fishing too, no luck....Good day all in all.


----------



## rydert (Mar 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> frozen food isle?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatz evabody's big plans fo da weekend?





T.P. said:


> Headed up the river in search of croppies and whities.



More than 100 white bass and crappie were hauled over the side of my boat today, some of the crappie were 13-14" long. And I didn't even get to go.

It takes a real good friend to find out you can't go fishing and then ask to borrow your boat.


----------



## rydert (Mar 16, 2013)

Also.....i'm a little upset about this Beva bashing .....he got feelings too.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> More than 100 white bass and crappie were hauled over the side of my boat today, some of the crappie were 13-14" long. And I didn't even get to go.
> 
> It takes a real good friend to find out you can't go fishing and then ask to borrow your boat.



Hey T.P.....will you ask yo friend if I can go fishing with him in yo boat?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

My tribute to Paymaster?
Tonights menu is Fried jumbo skrimp, baked lobster tails( with garlic, butter, salt, and lemon juice, French fries, and lady finger pea's.
I got wimmens at defcon 4 wanting to know when it'll be ready.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> More than 100 white bass and crappie were hauled over the side of my boat today, some of the crappie were 13-14" long. And I didn't even get to go.
> 
> It takes a real good friend to find out you can't go fishing and then ask to borrow your boat.



 keep the crappie, toss the bass, fish fry at T.P.'s house!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife 'pose to be branging me some fried oysters to work !!



I love fried raw oysters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I love fried raw oysters.






They wuz good too !!!  Came from a lil ole restaurant in Milledgeville called da Shrimp Boat !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got through with my Paymaster tribute plate, grilled redfish! It wasn't any good.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey T.P.....will you ask yo friend if I can go fishing with him in yo boat?



He called and said if I still couldn't go tomorrow he was going to get someone else to go with him.......In my boat. Grrr.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They wuz good too !!!  Came from a lil ole restaurant in Milledgeville called da Shrimp Boat !!!


We gonna have to go there! 


KyDawg said:


> I love fried raw oysters.


Me too!
wait, whut?


Jeff C. said:


> Just got through with my Paymaster tribute plate, grilled redfish! It wasn't any good.


Did you put hot sauce on it to cover the taste? That helps sometimes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They wuz good too !!!  Came from a lil ole restaurant in Milledgeville called da Shrimp Boat !!!



Those are usually the best ones!! 



T.P. said:


> He called and said if I still couldn't go tomorrow he was going to get someone else to go with him.......In my boat. Grrr.....



Give him my #



rhbama3 said:


> We gonna have to go there!
> 
> Me too!
> wait, whut?
> ...



Paul Prudhommes' "Majic", onyuns, butter, salt & pepper- stuffed squash boat, and asian salad, purty much covered up the bad! 

Oh, forgot the hot pickled okry from Cracker Dave!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He called and said if I still couldn't go tomorrow he was going to get someone else to go with him.......In my boat. Grrr.....



Hope you loaned him a truck to pull it with.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you loaned him a truck to pull it with.



I couldn't, one of my other buddies has my truck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Those are usually the best ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're about the 6th or 7th person that has raved about Dave's okra. 
Dat boy needs to bring a trunk full to Frontier Days.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I couldn't, one of my other buddies has my truck.



How many times have I warned you about lending your uncle your truck?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I couldn't, one of my other buddies has my truck.



Man, you are a good buddy to have! 
Can i borrow your turkey lease?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're about the 6th or 7th person that has raved about Dave's okra.
> Dat boy needs to bring a trunk full to Frontier Days.



It's da bomb!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

Only been at work for a lil ova 2 hrs and da sleep munsta is trying to neek up on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you loaned him a truck to pull it with.





T.P. said:


> I couldn't, one of my other buddies has my truck.



Evenin Pops and TeePee!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, you are a good buddy to have!
> Can i borrow your turkey lease?



I used to turkey hunt every other day of the season up until 5 or 6 years ago, struggled on the land we had to kill a turkey. 5 years ago I got in a lease in Hancock County with more turkeys than I've ever seen in my life. Nothing to see 50 in an afternoon, and I've never stepped foot on the place during turkey season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only been at work for a lil ova 2 hrs and da sleep munsta is trying to neek up on me.



 Keep yo eyes peeled!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Pops and TeePee!!



Evening Jeff.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many times have I warned you about lending your uncle your truck?



He told me he had changed..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Tryin to burn up and old rotten log, must be too wet, I don't see any flames.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to burn up and old rotten log, must be too wet, I don't see any flames.



Try gasoline.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I used to turkey hunt every other day of the season up until 5 or 6 years ago, struggled on the land we had to kill a turkey. 5 years ago I got in a lease in Hancock County with more turkeys than I've ever seen in my life. Nothing to see 50 in an afternoon, and I've never stepped foot on the place during turkey season.


Road trip!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Keep yo eyes peeled!!


Naw, he always takes a nap while he's driving from mine to mine...


KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff.


KY, what are you gonna do if Matty6 gets banded from the Grandaddy dawgs thread? You two are top posters! 


T.P. said:


> He told me he had changed..


never trust a baby daddy....


Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to burn up and old rotten log, must be too wet, I don't see any flames.



Have you PM'd, Slip?
the obvious answer would be to put more gas on it, but a home schooled christian arsonist may have a better idea.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Road trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road trip!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Try gasoline.





rhbama3 said:


> Road trip!!!
> 
> Naw, he always takes a nap while he's driving from mine to mine...
> 
> ...



Spent cookin oil is my flammable liquid of choice.....smells like french fries too


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Think I'll go watch Ron White's, aka Tater Salad, "Vegas Tribute to the Troops".

Y'all have a good'un!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know how that works out for you.
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

Peace out.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

Later Chief !! 


8 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Chief !!
> 
> 
> 8 mo hours to go !!!


How many hours on da loader?????


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Evening Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> How many hours on da loader?????







Hard to say right now . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Be safe out there tonight Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be safe out there tonight Quack.





Will do, thanks Pops !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2013)

'Bout got it whupped now !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2013)

MC,  both had a taster.   Too bad for the extra t.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Sunday Morning to all of you drivelers today.  Got up at 5:30 AM, read the newspaper, ate some breakfast and then finally decided to log online here to see who did what to whom during the past 24 hours or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all of you drivelers today.  Got up at 5:30 AM, read the newspaper, ate some breakfast and then finally decided to log online here to see who did what to whom during the past 24 hours or so.


Nice sigline. One of my favorites was; "Shoot low, boys - They're riding Shetland ponies"


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2013)

Mornin kids....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice sigline. One of my favorites was; "Shoot low, boys - They're riding Shetland ponies"




Good Morning Hugh,

I have most all of his books and sayings.  Lewis Grizzard is definitely one of my favorites.

I use the "son of a gun" line because every time that I post, it makes me think of my dad who was "really a Pistol" so that makes it legit for me.

There was only one Lewis Grizzard.....I remember the UGA game right after his death and a small plane flew over the stadium with a banner about him and everyone in the stadium stood up and applauded for couple of minutes.  All of a sudden, the game didn't mean anything.   It was a fitting tribute to him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Hugh,
> 
> I have most all of his books and sayings.  Lewis Grizzard is definitely one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


Back in the day he used to frequent "Billie's Blue Willow Inn", a much more southern and friendly place than the commercial establishment that her late husband turned it into that it is today. I used to enjoy visiting with Ms. Billie and listening to her stories about Lewis coming into that establishment. 

True there was only one LG, but I also enjoyed Mr. Leroy Powell. He had a unique delivery with his stories.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2013)

this should be in the food section but some there might not take it seriously

bacon, it's what for dinner

http://bacontoday.com/bacon-shell-tacos-aka-bacos/


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2013)

moanin' people....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin' people....



Here ya go..... 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7699160#post7699160

Looks like we're gonna have to hit the Nipper hard. Two are staying right where you killed that one last year. Then again, hopefully they'll find the chufa before next weekend.


----------



## kracker (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy St. Patricks Day....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day....



Didn't even realize it was. 

I have been quite entranced by the green reflection on turkey feathers this morning though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7699160#post7699160
> ...



I'll count to three and then you SQUEEZE the trigger....
Then, i'll shoot the one standing there wondering why his buddy is flopping around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2013)

well, time to clean the house and kitchen, and pack up for the trip to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is in the morning. We plan to be back home tomorrow night if nothing serious is found.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, time to clean the house and kitchen, and pack up for the trip to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is in the morning. We plan to be back home tomorrow night if nothing serious is found.



 that your mom comes through everything okay.  


I saw yesterday morning where Joe's (j-seph) wife passed away.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> that your mom comes through everything okay.
> 
> 
> I saw yesterday morning where Joe's (j-seph) wife passed away.


And Paymaster's m-i-l passed away too..........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, time to clean the house and kitchen, and pack up for the trip to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is in the morning. We plan to be back home tomorrow night if nothing serious is found.



Hope everything goes well with your mom rh.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2013)

Told that man to wear his snake boots.  

Thank goodness he didn't find this one until AFTER he had cut it up with the King Kutters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> that your mom comes through everything okay.
> 
> 
> I saw yesterday morning where Joe's (j-seph) wife passed away.





Keebs said:


> And Paymaster's m-i-l passed away too..........


Oh no! 


KyDawg said:


> Hope everything goes well with your mom rh.


Thanks, everybody.


turtlebug said:


> Told that man to wear his snake boots.
> 
> Thank goodness he didn't find this one until AFTER he had cut it up with the King Kutters.



Oh man, its been years since i've seen a pygmy rattler. I didn't know they were this far north.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, its been years since i've seen a pygmy rattler. I didn't know they were this far north.



That's the second one in the past couple of years. 

Bait found one in a bucket at the shop about two years ago. 


That reminds me to check on those boots for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


afternoon!


turtlebug said:


> Told that man to wear his snake boots.
> 
> Thank goodness he didn't find this one until AFTER he had cut it up with the King Kutters.


keep them thangs down your way!!  
ok, I gotta get motivated, check in wiff ya'll later!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's the second one in the past couple of years.
> 
> Bait found one in a bucket at the shop about two years ago.
> 
> ...



All the years I lived in South Georgia I never saw a Pygmy rattler. And I spent more time in the woods that I did out of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day....



 Backatcha kracker!! 



rhbama3 said:


> well, time to clean the house and kitchen, and pack up for the trip to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is in the morning. We plan to be back home tomorrow night if nothing serious is found.



Hope all is well with your Mom, Robert!! 



turtlebug said:


> that your mom comes through everything okay.
> 
> 
> I saw yesterday morning where Joe's (j-seph) wife passed away.



 



Keebs said:


> And Paymaster's m-i-l passed away too..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All the years I lived in South Georgia I never saw a Pygmy rattler. And I spent more time in the woods that I did out of them



My grandparents home in Ft. Myers Florida was wrapped up in the little vipers. I went there on vacation and fished a lot of the canals around there. You really had to watch your step!  I saw quite a few and even had one crawl across the driveway and go into the garage. Grandma stopped grandpa from blowing the washing machine apart with a shotgun!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My grandparents home in Ft. Myers Florida was wrapped up in the little vipers. I went there on vacation and fished a lot of the canals around there. You really had to watch your step!  I saw quite a few and even had one crawl across the driveway and go into the garage. Grandma stopped grandpa from blowing the washing machine apart with a shotgun!



It would make we want to shoot my washing machine too. Only trouble is my washing machine shoot back. She is a pretty good shot too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It would make we want to shoot my washing machine too. Only trouble is my washing machine shoot back. She is a pretty good shot too.



My dishwasher carries a six shooter.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, time to clean the house and kitchen, and pack up for the trip to Montgomery. Mom's heart cath is in the morning. We plan to be back home tomorrow night if nothing serious is found.



Hope all goes well for your mom.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

X100


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I finally got into the St. Paddy's day spirit...

Painted my toenails "Viper Green". 

Now Bait can't pinch me when he gets home.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well I finally got into the St. Paddy's day spirit...
> 
> Painted my toenails "Viper Green".
> 
> Now Bait can't pinch me when he gets home.



Awww that ain't no fun. Let the boy goose ya. 

Lookin like cold and rainy where I'm gunna hunt next weekend.


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2013)

When i grow up i want one of those jobs where you tell everyone what needs done yet do nothing your self.

It looks easy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)

slip said:


> When i grow up i want one of those jobs where you tell everyone what needs done yet do nothing your self.
> 
> It looks easy.


It isn't.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2013)

for yo Ma Pookie .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It isn't.



X4


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It isn't.





Hooked On Quack said:


> for yo Ma Pookie .



From me to Robert.



KyDawg said:


> X4


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Camaro looking Good Laney.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It isn't.





KyDawg said:


> X4





Laneybird said:


>



Y'all aint doing it right..


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Y'all aint doing it right..



They need to come watch my bosses and learn how to do nothing all day.... They've got it down to a art.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Camaro looking Good Laney.




Wish I had it back!   Long story...







T.P. said:


> Y'all aint doing it right..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Wish I had it back!   Long story...
> 
> Wish I had my Super Bee back, but that is a long story too.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Laneybird said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had it back!   Long story...
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2013)

Hitting the flats in about 3 weeks !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2013)

slip said:


> They need to come watch my bosses and learn how to do nothing all day.... They've got it down to a art.



You need to get on as Quack's relief!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hitting the flats in about 3 weeks !!




Red fish that you turned Money Man on?    If so, I so jealous.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hitting the flats in about 3 weeks !!


which route you taking?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I remember those cars!    Man, we THE cars as youngsters. Where has time gone?
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hitting the flats in about 3 weeks !!





I'm going to try to get down to Louisiana for some specs and reds soon, IF my bud and I can put something together.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Mr kracker. I felt like some Steve Miller tonight. Hope this cheers you up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mr kracker. I felt like some Steve Miller tonight. Hope this cheers you up.



Evenin Pops!! I've been listenin to these guys tonight!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bama, good thoughts for mom.

Louisiana redfishing is the bomb!!!

Plowed 1 field today, out in the middle i find a 3' spreddin adder.
Escorted him towards the woods but he wanted to go the other way so i had to grab him and carry his behind to the woods.

Have not grabbed a snake in 4 or so years, you have to convince yourself to do it. I can still do it but it is not the thrill it was when i was younger.

Turkeys are still coming to the field in both the AM and PM.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2013)

Robert..........My thoughts, and prayers are with you, and Mrs. Helen!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to get on as Quack's relief!!




Slip would love my job, working out in the country, nobody to be bothered with !! 




Laneybird said:


> Red fish that you turned Money Man on?    If so, I so jealous.




Laney you need to take that trip !!!  Most awesome redfish fishery I've ever witnessed !!

We're headed to St. Simon's to fish with GON's very on "Wharfrat", Captain Tim !!! 




Keebs said:


> which route you taking?





How far are you from SSI???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip would love my job, working out in the country, nobody to be bothered with !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where was it, if you don't mind tellin?

I've never fished the Ga coast, well not seriously anyway. Played around down at Tybee one weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Pops!! I've been listenin to these guys tonight!



Never heard that one before Jeff, but I did enjoy it


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hitting the flats in about 3 weeks !!



The big reds are biting pretty good now just south of Sav.
You should have a good trip. 
You going with the guide down there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where was it, if you don't mind tellin?
> 
> I've never fished the Ga coast, well not seriously anyway. Played around down at Tybee one weekend.




Chief the trip Laney is talking about was in PCB with Captain Justin Leake.





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The big reds are biting pretty good now just south of Sav.
> You should have a good trip.
> You going with the guide down there?





Going with "Wharfrat!!"


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 18, 2013)

Evening...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally that dang "white screen" disappeared.  

Happy Monday Morning to all of you drivelers.  The weekend came and went like a whirlwind and now it is time to get back to work again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Finally that dang "white screen" disappeared.
> 
> Happy Monday Morning to all of you drivelers.  The weekend came and went like a whirlwind and now it is time to get back to work again.



wind is correct EE.   Thought for a while I was back in NE.  Wanted to do some spraying but not in that wind.   Of well hopefully it will settle down in the next week.

The dark liquid is brewed and ready.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

1 mo hour then off for a coupla days !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wind is correct EE.   Thought for a while I was back in NE.  Wanted to do some spraying but not in that wind.   Of well hopefully it will settle down in the next week.
> 
> The dark liquid is brewed and ready.




Yes, I am ready for some of that dark liquid this morning.  I surely hope the weather settles down a bunch as I will be in Dallas next Sunday and then on up in Oklahoma for a few days after that taking care of my customers.  Don't need any of that nasty, cold, wet, or windy weather on this trip. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 mo hour then off for a coupla days !!




Quack, looks like you got it made now so enjoy your upcoming off days.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2013)

Monday Mornin........off to work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

Mernin folks. I sure coulda used another hour or two of shut eye.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

morning kids and happy mundy!


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning everybody...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning folks.....looks like it may be the dreaded "get my tax info together day".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks. I sure coulda used another hour or two of shut eye.






Shoulda went to work with me  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Would one of you moderator's PLEAZZZZZZZE infractionate, or ban Leon Manley ???


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would one of you moderator's PLEAZZZZZZZE infractionate, or ban Leon Manley ???



They ain't banned him yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> They ain't banned him yet?





Nope Miss Christy, and he's got diarrea of da mouf .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda went to work with me  . . .



Dat why you still up?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning youngins. It is flooding in Kentucky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins. It is flooding in Kentucky.



Mornin......I speckt it'll be here direckly.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope Miss Christy, and he's got diarrea of da mouf .



Yeah I quit readin his non sense after the meth thread!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How far are you from SSI???


 I thought you meant the Gulf!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks. I sure coulda used another hour or two of shut eye.


 me too, "worked" in my sleep all night.......


blood on the ground said:


> morning kids and happy mundy!


 mernin!


kracker said:


> Morning everybody...


 Hey you, how ya feelin?


Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks.....looks like it may be the dreaded "get my tax info together day".


 get to it Chief!


Crickett said:


> They ain't banned him yet?


Hiya Crickett!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins. It is flooding in Kentucky.


 got a drizzle goin on down here.......


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you meant the Gulf!
> 
> me too, "worked" in my sleep all night.......
> 
> ...


Hey Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat why you still up?




Naw bro, worked the doggie this morning, just trying to unwind before I go to bed and tell Dawn, "Wakey wakey, here comes snakey..."   No No:




Crickett said:


> Yeah I quit readin his non sense after the meth thread!



Oh he's on another dumb butt roll in annuder thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Ooooops my bad, good morning/night to all my budzz and budettes !!!


It's gonna be nasty out later today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you meant the Gulf!
> 
> me too, "worked" in my sleep all night.......
> 
> ...



I'm waitin on the rain!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, worked the doggie this morning, just trying to unwind before I go to bed and tell Dawn, "Wakey wakey, here comes snakey..."   No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ooooops my bad, good morning/night to all my budzz and budettes !!!
> 
> 
> It's gonna be nasty out later today.



Later Doc!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

hows my women spect me to survive all day on a salat an 2 boiled eggs??? aint nuthin in my lunch bag


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hows my women spect me to survive all day on a salat an 2 boiled eggs??? aint nuthin in my lunch bag






Dang bro, she must knot lub you too much ???


Least she coulda done was throw in a can of potted meat, hawt sauce and saltines ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, she must knot lub you too much ???
> 
> 
> Least she coulda done was throw in a can of potted meat, hawt sauce and saltines ???



just cuz she is tryin to shead some LB's don't mean i need to!  potted meat


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

the debil on 4 wheels


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> just cuz she is tryin to shead some LB's don't mean i need to!  potted meat







Ain't dat some doo doo, just 'cause da wimmenz trying to lose some weight, they thank der man needs too???


My advice to you, (me being a prufessional) is hitch up and ride to the nearest sto and buy you some Vienna's , or at least one 'o dem hotdog/sausauge dogs that go round and round on that rotissere thang, accompined by a large bag of Fritos, or Doritos??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the debil on 4 wheels





Is dat Justin da Beva's 4 wheeler ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Awwwww Laaaaaaaawd, I'ma gettin somewhat delusional, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs!


 gonna be jumping in & out again today........... lawd, they gonna kill me!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm waitin on the rain!!


I just had to send out an announcement that we're re-scheduling the eval's for tonight............. and let the phone calls begin!


blood on the ground said:


> hows my women spect me to survive all day on a salat an 2 boiled eggs??? aint nuthin in my lunch bag


 NO meat for the salad?!?! SacreBleu, fire her!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> the debil on 4 wheels


 I can just picture you on it too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwww Laaaaaaaawd, I'ma gettin _*somewhat delusional*_, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> gonna be jumping in & out again today........... lawd, they gonna kill me!



Me too! I gotta get caught up on my chores! Since I played outside all weekend w/ the kids & my house is a wreck


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 look at you!............


Oh, here's a good'un............. he's showing off his blankie I crocheted for him!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> look at you!............
> 
> 
> Oh, here's a good'un............. he's showing off his blankie I crocheted for him!



AWWWW!!!!! He is SOOOOOO CUTE!!!! 

I love the blankie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mornin, i survived the Three day weekend. Went to bed Sunday afternoon at 6 and got up this morning at 6:30. I needed one more day to recoup.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> AWWWW!!!!! He is SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> I love the blankie!


 Thank ya!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, i survived the Three day weekend. Went to bed Sunday afternoon at 6 and got up this morning at 6:30. I needed one more day to recoup.


 and not ONE, nope, not one single text or pic message received!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya!
> 
> and not ONE, nope, not one single text or pic message received!



I got pics that he really didn't need to be sendin out Keebs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> look at you!............
> 
> 
> Oh, here's a good'un............. he's showing off his blankie I crocheted for him!



Where MY blankie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, i survived the Three day weekend. Went to bed Sunday afternoon at 6 and got up this morning at 6:30. I needed one more day to recoup.



Mudro!!  You get any sand up yo tailpipe?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/forsyth-ga/31029/weekend-weather/332448


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Its gonna be a long day. They've taken mom back but their cath lab schedule is backed up due to an emergency. Estimating at least 1pm (central) before they get to her.
It feels odd being back in this hospital where I worked before leaving for georgia. Seen a few familiar faces but can't remember their names.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I got pics that he really didn't need to be sendin out Keebs!!!


 he really don't lubs me no mo!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Where MY blankie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lemme know when your first granchile is due..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/forsyth-ga/31029/weekend-weather/332448



Don't look too bad, at least no thunderstorms!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its gonna be a long day. They've taken mom back but their cath lab schedule is backed up due to an emergency. Estimating at least 1pm (central) before they get to her.
> It feels odd being back in this hospital where I worked before leaving for georgia. Seen a few familiar faces but can't remember their names.


 everything goes good, Robert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he really don't lubs me no mo!!!!
> 
> lemme know when your first granchile is due..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its gonna be a long day. They've taken mom back but their cath lab schedule is backed up due to an emergency. Estimating at least 1pm (central) before they get to her.
> It feels odd being back in this hospital where I worked before leaving for georgia. Seen a few familiar faces but can't remember their names.



Keep us posted!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Bama is right, it's gonna be a lonnng day. I just did the expenses on my last few jobs/trips, haven't even touched my tax stuff yet.  Hard to get motivated when you owe $$$


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't look too bad, at least no thunderstorms!!



That's true! I've been checking it for about the last week or so, sometimes it's gonna rain and sometimes the sun's gonna shine.

Maybe things will look better towards the end of the week.

But I ain't apposed to gettin' a lil wet sattaday moanin neither.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That's true! I've been checking it for about the last week or so, sometimes it's gonna rain and sometimes the sun's gonna shine.
> 
> Maybe things will look better towards the end of the week.
> 
> But I ain't apposed to gettin' a lil wet sattaday moanin neither.



have to used da mouth calls when it rains............wait,..what am I talking about?.....I don't do tha calling......I do da shooting.....ever bush wacked a turkey? some of these threads sho make me laugh...........


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2013)

oh......goot morning ever body!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>










stringmusic said:


> That's true! I've been checking it for about the last week or so, sometimes it's gonna rain and sometimes the sun's gonna shine.
> 
> Maybe things will look better towards the end of the week.
> 
> But I ain't apposed to gettin' a lil wet sattaday moanin neither.



Some of my best huntin has been in light rain/drizzle. Like an old huntin buddy of mine used to say, "they gotta live!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of my best huntin has been in light rain/drizzle. Like an old huntin buddy of mine used to say, "they gotta live!"



Hank juneyer writ a song about fishin in da rain


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> have to used da mouth calls when it rains............wait,..what am I talking about?.....I don't do tha calling......I do da shooting.....ever bush wacked a turkey? some of these threads sho make me laugh...........



LOL, I read through most of that thread, those fellas is funny.

I'll reach out and grab one by da neck if he get to close to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

I need a sekatary!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need a sekatary!



shame on you!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need a sekatary!



poor horse.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its gonna be a long day. They've taken mom back but their cath lab schedule is backed up due to an emergency. Estimating at least 1pm (central) before they get to her.
> It feels odd being back in this hospital where I worked before leaving for georgia. Seen a few familiar faces but can't remember their names.



 for your Mama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> shame on you!!!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor horse.



He don't feel nuttin!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jalepeno pimiento cheese sammich for lunch. Good stuff


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need a sekatary!


 That's my title............. how much you pay?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor horse.





Sterlo58 said:


> Jalepeno pimiento cheese sammich for lunch. Good stuff


 I'm having left overs from Friday, baked tater, grilled pork chop & salad....... mmmmMMMmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's my title............. how much you pay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having left overs from Friday, baked tater, grilled pork chop & salad....... mmmmMMMmmm



 That depends!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That depends!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Afternoon to yall Georgians, specially all yall in South Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Still waiting. This sux......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>




You're hired!! 

Bowl o chili and half a reuben sammich!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon to yall Georgians, specially all yall in South Georgia.



Afternoon.....what's wrong wiff us Central and Norf Georgians


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon to yall Georgians, specially all yall in South Georgia.





rhbama3 said:


> Still waiting. This sux......


 NOTHING and I mean Nothing will wear a person out more than setting at the hospital waiting room!


Jeff C. said:


> You're hired!!
> 
> Bowl o chili and half a reuben sammich!


 Fo REAL?!?!?  I'll be in da money NOW fo sure!


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon.....what's wrong wiff us Central and Norf Georgians


 we're just "closer to his heart".............


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon.....what's wrong wiff us Central and Norf Georgians



Nuttin at all, I just get kinda homesick for those South Georgia Piney woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NOTHING and I mean Nothing will wear a person out more than setting at the hospital waiting room!
> 
> Fo REAL?!?!?  I'll be in da money NOW fo sure!
> 
> we're just "closer to his heart".............



Umhmm.....luminum-cans and pe-cans!! 

Uhhhh, brang me a cup o coffee too, while you're at it


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Umhmm.....luminum-cans and pe-cans!!
> 
> Uhhhh, brang me a cup o coffee too, while you're at it


No No: only if I can brang my crown & coke while I do your work.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nuttin at all, I just get kinda homesick for those South Georgia Piney woods.



I hear ya. Mine is those cypress swamps and marshy bayous!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: only if I can brang my crown & coke while I do your work.......



Brang it....I'll help ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

whad i miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



You missed me missing South Georgia.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You missed me missing South Georgia.



come on home, we will all through you a big ol chin greasin an a beer drankin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wife made me taco's for lunch, mmmmm good, gotta go do some more work, i'll check in later.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> come on home, we will all through you a big ol chin greasin an a beer drankin!!



That sounds right down my alley.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang it....I'll help ya.


 I know you would!


blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?





mudracing101 said:


> Wife made me taco's for lunch, mmmmm good, gotta go do some more work, i'll check in later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife made me taco's for lunch, mmmmm good, gotta go do some more work, i'll check in later.


mine made me a salad???? im so hungry i could eat the runnin gear off of 10 chickens right now!


KyDawg said:


> That sounds right down my alley.


that is ..... right after you take me deer huntin up your way 


Keebs said:


> I know you would!



what??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

yep


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mine made me a salad???? im so hungry i could eat the runnin gear off of 10 chickens right now!
> 
> that is ..... right after you take me deer huntin up your way
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what??





blood on the ground said:


> yep


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2013)

Oops ... slept in too late...


Mornin folks...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > mine made me a salad???? im so hungry i could eat the runnin gear off of 10 chickens right now!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > don't tempt me... i may show up
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it.  I'm so ill think I'm gonna kick da wife and beat da doggie .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it.  I'm so ill think I'm gonna kick da wife and beat da doggie .



don't hurt da dog!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it.  I'm so ill think I'm gonna kick da wife and beat da doggie .



Dang, Doc!! I'd try to get me at least 3 more!!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it.  I'm so ill think I'm gonna kick da wife and beat da doggie .



please post pix of your eye after Ms Dawn blackens it fer ya ....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Oops ... slept in too late...
> 
> 
> Mornin folks...


back to your old ways, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > don't tempt me... i may show up
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

If my calculations are correct, I drove almost 19,000 miles for work in 2012.

74 days

29 cities


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If my calculations are correct, I drove almost 19,000 miles for work in 2012.
> 
> 74 days
> 
> 29 cities


wow, talk about a "Travelin Man"...........


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If my calculations are correct, I drove almost 19,000 miles for work in 2012.
> 
> 74 days
> 
> 29 cities


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, talk about a "Travelin Man"...........



It's gettin old!! Once in a blue moon, we still have a little adventure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

kracker said:


>



That's it!!  

How you feelin, Kracker?


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's it!!
> 
> How you feelin, Kracker?


Meh....really having to watch my diet. This fluid retention sucks out loud.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 18, 2013)

Afternoon folks...hope everyone survived the St. Patty's day barrage of green beers and cheap whiskey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Meh....really having to watch my diet. This fluid retention sucks out loud.



I bet. Hope you can keep it in control.



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...hope everyone survived the St. Patty's day barrage of green beers and cheap whiskey!



1 beer, I managed!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 18, 2013)

3 day weekend...I managed too!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Meh....really having to watch my diet. This fluid retention sucks out loud.


eat the freshest that you can....... dust the dirt off & eat, kind of fresh........... and lots of water, lots & lots of water............ 


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...hope everyone survived the St. Patty's day barrage of green beers and cheap whiskey!


 I missed it............. totally forgot to get my green hat out yesterdey........

ok, it's that time & Mud ain't no where to be found!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> please post pix of your eye after Ms Dawn blackens it fer ya ....






Andy, you're forgetting who runs da show around here...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

bored to deaf . . . think I'll ride some dirt roads and see if I can see/poach a turkey.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf . . . think I'll ride some dirt roads and see if I can see/poach a turkey.



Good luck! Shoot straight and don't hang around takin trophy pics!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Poached turkey taste good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mom has just been wheeled back to the cath lab. 8 hours later than expected.
I understand emergencies but this is beyond stoopid. I still got a 3 hour drive back to albany WHEN they finish. Long work day tomorrow and then a toof pulling in the afternoon.
This sux so bad....


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf . . . think I'll ride some dirt roads and see if I can see/poach a turkey.



You ain't gonna be bored long! The messican says you gonna get some interesting weather soon! 
Might wanna rethink that drive!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mom has just been wheeled back to the cath lab. 8 hours later than expected.
> I understand emergencies but this is beyond stoopid. I still got a 3 hour drive back to albany WHEN they finish. Long work day tomorrow and then a toof pulling in the afternoon.
> This sux so bad....


So sorry Bama!


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mom has just been wheeled back to the cath lab. 8 hours later than expected.
> I understand emergencies but this is beyond stoopid. I still got a 3 hour drive back to albany WHEN they finish. Long work day tomorrow and then a toof pulling in the afternoon.
> This sux so bad....



Dang bama .....that does suck...hope everything turns out ok for your mom.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mom has just been wheeled back to the cath lab. 8 hours later than expected.
> I understand emergencies but this is beyond stoopid. I still got a 3 hour drive back to albany WHEN they finish. Long work day tomorrow and then a toof pulling in the afternoon.
> This sux so bad....



Sorry dude. Hope mom does well.

Just keep thinking about this weekend.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf . . . think I'll ride some dirt roads and see if I can see/poach a turkey.



How you poach a turkey? ....is it anything like bush whacking one?.
..
.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> How you poach a turkey? ....is it anything like bush whacking one?.
> ..
> .



poached eggs are good with that fancy french topping but think I will take my turkey fried or smoked.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> How you poach a turkey? ....is it anything like bush whacking one?.
> ..
> .



You just wait until he comes up on the front poach, then you shoot him.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You just wait until he comes up on the front poach, then you shoot him.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2013)

kydawg said:


> you just wait until he comes up on the front poach, then you shoot him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

errybody survive the crazy weather?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mom has just been wheeled back to the cath lab. 8 hours later than expected.
> I understand emergencies but this is beyond stoopid. I still got a 3 hour drive back to albany WHEN they finish. Long work day tomorrow and then a toof pulling in the afternoon.
> This sux so bad....




Hang in there Pookie, we're sending good vibes your way !! 




Crickett said:


> You ain't gonna be bored long! The messican says you gonna get some interesting weather soon!
> Might wanna rethink that drive!




Me thanks da Messican mighta missed this one . . .





rydert said:


> How you poach a turkey? ....is it anything like bush whacking one?.
> ..
> .






Naw bro, it's just ridin around and poppin one with the .22 mag . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> errybody survive the crazy weather?



All clear here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

I just got my churkey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You just wait until he comes up on the front poach, then you shoot him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, the first sounds of THUNDER is rolling outside now.  I hope that this line of storms may be gentle on us tonight and gets on off the coast in a hurry.  Definitely do not need any light show tonight.

So far, we only got about 10 drops all day long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, the first sounds of THUNDER is rolling outside now.  I hope that this line of storms may be gentle on us tonight and gets on off the coast in a hurry.  Definitely do not need any light show tonight.
> 
> So far, we only got about 10 drops all day long.


Looks like y'all should be ok. It'll be through there pretty soon.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thanks da Messican mighta missed this one . . .
> :



Nope....you should be gettin hammered by rain right about now!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2013)

Alright, Mama'Bama came through everything okay and Wobbert-Woo!  is on his way home.   

He said they were already running into some serious lightning and it looked like they had a rough drive ahead of them but he's just glad to be on the road. 


Three more trips to Douglas this week and then I'm done over there for a while.  

I'm whipped. Long day. Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Thought I was through with my tax info gathering, then realized I forgot something


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought I was through with my tax info gathering, then realized I forgot something



My wife reminded me that I forgot to start on mine. I told her it was not even April 14th yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My wife reminded me that I forgot to start on mine. I told her it was not even April 14th yet.



 

I usually file an extension, but I'm gonna try to sneak it in this year.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2013)

big thunder-boomers going on...........still........


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> eat the freshest that you can....... dust the dirt off & eat, kind of fresh........... and lots of water, lots & lots of water............
> 
> I missed it............. totally forgot to get my green hat out yesterdey........
> 
> ok, it's that time & Mud ain't no where to be found!


I wish, I'm on 1500ml of liquids a day!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2013)

Wine....the best sleep aid there is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> I wish, I'm on 1500ml of liquids a day!!!



Might as well....been crunchin numbers, dates, miles, receipts all day 

BUT, I'm done.....until the CPA calls and tells me what I forgot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wine....the best sleep aid there is!



Yep, makes you feel purty good before ya go too!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, Mama'Bama came through everything okay and Wobbert-Woo!  is on his way home.
> 
> He said they were already running into some serious lightning and it looked like they had a rough drive ahead of them but he's just glad to be on the road.
> 
> ...



i was in douglas today, i didnt like the ride there or home, i was exhausted and hot and so was baby!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> big thunder-boomers going on...........still........



lets hope they dont wake da baby..... he just went to sleep!! and im not far behind him!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> i was in douglas today, i didnt like the ride there or home, i was exhausted and hot and so was baby!!



Hey lilD and Junior!!  

I'mon call it a night, been workin on taxes all day, I'm spent.....literally 

Lock it up when you leave, sweety!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2013)

*WAKE UP !!!!!*

Slackers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good Morning Hugh.  You snuck in while I was getting the newspaper.  I got tired of looking at the white screen so I got busy making hotels reservations for next week instead.

Glad that the thunder boomers are long gone.  They shook the ground all around for quite a while last night and I was glad to finally go to sleep.  Had to get up at 4:30 AM to get my stuff together and head out of town today to visit with one of my Georgia customers.

Bring on some coffee.  Gobblin.....where are you????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2013)

EE, I got tired of the white screen and started reading the paper.  So quiet MC about waking up you might wake the nonmourningpeople.  At least the coffee is hot and ready to be served.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *WAKE UP !!!!!*
> 
> Slackers.



Keep it down in here Messican. 

Actually been up since 4:30. Got to help get ready for about 100 Japanese visitors. 

I'll catch up with yall later


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

mernin kids... hope all is good in driveler nation


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2013)

Fount me some good pain lineament. It's used by Thai Kickboxers and isn't available in the US (except through amazon or ebay; the FDA won't let things this good to be sold OTC) Had a pulled or strained muscle in my hand from late last week. It felt like my hand was on fire all the way up to my elbow, almost like nerve damage or a pulled muscle. None of the otc pain meds would even touch it. Got ahold of a little of this stuff from one of my kids soccer moms and put one drop on my hand and rubbed it in yesterday morning. Pain immediately vanished and hasn't been back. AMAZING STUFF. (prolly don't want to know what kind of animal parts or fluids are in it)


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fount me some good pain lineament. It's used by Thai Kickboxers and isn't available in the US (except through amazon or ebay; the FDA won't let things this good to be sold OTC) Had a pulled or strained muscle in my hand from late last week. It felt like my hand was on fire all the way up to my elbow, almost like nerve damage or a pulled muscle. None of the otc pain meds would even touch it. Got ahold of a little of this stuff from one of my kids soccer moms and put one drop on my hand and rubbed it in yesterday morning. Pain immediately vanished and hasn't been back. AMAZING STUFF. (prolly don't want to know what kind of animal parts or fluids are in it)



what is it called


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fount me some good pain lineament. It's used by Thai Kickboxers and isn't available in the US (except through amazon or ebay; the FDA won't let things this good to be sold OTC) Had a pulled or strained muscle in my hand from late last week. It felt like my hand was on fire all the way up to my elbow, almost like nerve damage or a pulled muscle. None of the otc pain meds would even touch it. Got ahold of a little of this stuff from one of my kids soccer moms and put one drop on my hand and rubbed it in yesterday morning. Pain immediately vanished and hasn't been back. AMAZING STUFF. (prolly don't want to know what kind of animal parts or fluids are in it)



Reckon a couple drops in da EWnDC would make all the aches an pains go away quick like dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Reckon a couple drops in da EWnDC would make all the aches an pains go away quick like dat



this is a non drankin forum sir


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids... hope all is good in driveler nation


 got an inch of rain and thanks to that rain, was able to find some thing I had lost, I am "Happy, Happy, Happy"!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fount me some good pain lineament. It's used by Thai Kickboxers and isn't available in the US (except through amazon or ebay; the FDA won't let things this good to be sold OTC) Had a pulled or strained muscle in my hand from late last week. It felt like my hand was on fire all the way up to my elbow, almost like nerve damage or a pulled muscle. None of the otc pain meds would even touch it. Got ahold of a little of this stuff from one of my kids soccer moms and put one drop on my hand and rubbed it in yesterday morning. Pain immediately vanished and hasn't been back. AMAZING STUFF. (prolly don't want to know what kind of animal parts or fluids are in it)


 well??????


blood on the ground said:


> what is it called


 do it a little louder, I don't think he's heard us!


Hornet22 said:


> Reckon a couple drops in da EWnDC would make all the aches an pains go away quick like dat


 oh yeah, baybay!


blood on the ground said:


> this is a non drankin forum sir












 you funny man!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mornin, rain and thunder started bout 10 and it rained till 5 this mornning, some times ruff. Oh well ,i'm here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Mornin youngins!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, rain and thunder started bout 10 and it rained till 5 this mornning, some times ruff. Oh well ,i'm here.


and you had not heard of any bad weather until I told you?!?!  I'm gonna add you to the Messican's text alert system!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins!


 Mernin Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and you had not heard of any bad weather until I told you?!?!  I'm gonna add you to the Messican's text alert system!
> 
> Mernin Chief!



Nope not a word.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope not a word.


It'd been all over Channel 10............. lawd have mercy.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> got an inch of rain and thanks to that rain, was able to find some thing I had lost, I am "Happy, Happy, Happy"!!
> 
> well??????
> 
> ...



mernin keebs, glad you found yer umbrella!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and you had not heard of any bad weather until I told you?!?!  I'm gonna add you to the Messican's text alert system!
> 
> Mernin Chief!



 Mornin galfriend....I got'er done yesterday!!   MizT is droppin off our taxes today 

I'm sure there'll be some questions here and there, but the worst is over.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It'd been all over Channel 10............. lawd have mercy.......



Well i dont watch channel 10, scuse me. I dont know if we got any hail, i was running to work this morning, no time to look, but it did get loud last night. Oh and it dont get daylight till an hour after i'm at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i dont watch channel 10, scuse me. I dont know if we got any hail, i was running to work this morning, no time to look, but it did get loud last night. Oh and it dont get daylight till an hour after i'm at work.



Moanin Mud!! I think I saw 2 small dents on the roof of my daughter's car.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Mud!! I think I saw 2 small dents on the roof of my daughter's car.



Mornin Jeffro, my dually was under the pole barn so i didnt worry too much. Seems like i pull it out for a day or two and it will hail every time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin keebs, glad you found yer umbrella!


I wish it was just an underrella!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend....I got'er done yesterday!!   MizT is droppin off our taxes today
> 
> I'm sure there'll be some questions here and there, but the worst is over.





mudracing101 said:


> Well i dont watch channel 10, scuse me. I dont know if we got any hail, i was running to work this morning, no time to look, but it did get loud last night. Oh and it dont get daylight till an hour after i'm at work.


 B100 carries it at 6:00 for your listening pleasure!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, my dually was under the pole barn so i didnt worry too much. _*Seems like i pull it out for a day or two and it will hail every time*_.


 oh how kewl, how about some time in August, k? thanks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wish it was just an underrella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't no weez talkin about flowers  sorry


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wish it was just an underrella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B100


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i didn't no weez talkin about flowers  sorry


pm incoming.............


mudracing101 said:


> B100


 what radio station do you listen to? Are you SURE you're from Tifton?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pm incoming.............
> 
> what radio station do you listen to? Are you SURE you're from Tifton?!?!



radio,..... aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> radio,..... aint nobody got time for that


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

At least it is warmer than 27 down there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pm incoming.............
> 
> what radio station do you listen to? Are you SURE you're from Tifton?!?!


Yes'm


KyDawg said:


> At least it is warmer than 27 down there.



haaay frein!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> At least it is warmer than 27 down there.



27


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 27



Yes 27 and it was in the 70's this weekend. Aint never gonna get my suntan finished before May at this rate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes 27 and it was in the 70's this weekend. Aint never gonna get my suntan finished before May at this rate.



Yep....mid 70's last weekend to lows near freezing later this week 

Typical....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2013)

Morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.



What up, Mr. Gadget?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes 27 and it was in the 70's this weekend. Aint never gonna get my suntan finished before May at this rate.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.


KIIIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

stoooopid salad


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> stoooopid salad



Love me some salad.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> stoooopid salad


 she's gonna get you in shape yet!


mudracing101 said:


> Love me some salad.


 you mean you like a little lettuce with your meat, c'mon, be honest!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Bacon is good on a salad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some salad.


it is good but not every dang day.... to much will give ya the back door trots


Keebs said:


> she's gonna get you in shape yet!
> 
> you mean you like a little lettuce with your meat, c'mon, be honest!


round is a shape keebs 


KyDawg said:


> Bacon is good on a salad.



Bacon....I sure miss it....and love it...or vicerversy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Ham and toast wiff......................












MUSTARD


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> it is good but not every dang day.... to much will give ya the back door trots
> 
> round is a shape keebs
> 
> ...


 yes, yes it is............


Jeff C. said:


> Country Ham and toast wiff......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  good combo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes, yes it is............
> 
> good combo!



Sho was!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

hey ever body......I skimmed through the last page of post and didn't see how rhbama's mom was doing.......did I miss it or has he posted.....just wondering?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope....you should be gettin hammered by rain right about now!






Ya'll were right !!! 


We got hammered with rain and wind, no sleet.  Lost power around 8:30 - 12:30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, Mama'Bama came through everything okay and Wobbert-Woo!  is on his way home.
> 
> He said they were already running into some serious lightning and it looked like they had a rough drive ahead of them but he's just glad to be on the road.
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> hey ever body......I skimmed through the last page of post and didn't see how rhbama's mom was doing.......did I miss it or has he posted.....just wondering?



Here ya go, Ry Dert!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll were right !!!
> 
> 
> We got hammered with rain and wind, no sleet.  Lost power around 8:30 - 12:30.



Have faith my friend, the Messican don't be playin when it comes to severe weather!


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go, Ry Dert!!



it's ryder t..............and thanks....guess I need to learn to skim better


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

well hey......look at me


and I weren't even trying


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



That stuff will make yer poots stank...No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

slip said:


> That stuff will make yer poots stank...No No:



so will pickled eggs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

slip said:


> That stuff will make yer poots stank...No No:


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> so will pickled eggs



does anybody really eat pickled eggs?.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> does anybody really eat pickled eggs?.........



yes i do!! love them!! hot pickled sausage is good tadeaf also


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

Gotta carry my lil black gal to the doc, only dog I've ever seen that LOVES going to the vet !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

slip said:


> That stuff will make yer poots stank...No No:





blood on the ground said:


> so will pickled eggs





blood on the ground said:


> yes i do!! love them!! hot pickled sausage is good tadeaf also



so you're talking from experience


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta carry my lil black gal to the doc, only dog I've ever seen that LOVES going to the vet !!!



Check up?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> so will pickled eggs



Hey Blood, so you dont feel bad i went and got a salad too Then poured on the olives, eggs, brocalli, carrots, cheese, bacon, crutons, qt. jar of Ranch. Then i got back up and got me bout 6 slices of that pizza and a lil lasagna I'm right there with ya Bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Pickled eggs and pickled sausage sittin in a jar on the bar in a tavern on the side of the highway in the MON are the best!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Check up?





Yep, gonna try to breed her soon.  



PUPPIES !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, gonna try to breed her soon.
> 
> 
> 
> PUPPIES !!!!!!!!!



I'll warn the wife


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pickled eggs and pickled sausage sittin in a jar on the bar in a tavern on the side of the highway in the MON are the best!!





And pool hall chili dogs, .50 cent draft beer and a pickled egg !!!   






Jeff C. said:


> I'll warn the wife






Dawn's gonna want to keep 'em all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> so you're talking from experience





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Blood, so you dont feel bad i went and got a salad too Then poured on the olives, eggs, brocalli, carrots, cheese, bacon, crutons, qt. jar of Ranch. Then i got back up and got me bout 6 slices of that pizza and a lil lasagna I'm right there with ya Bro


I HATE YOU 


Jeff C. said:


> Pickled eggs and pickled sausage sittin in a jar on the bar in a tavern on the side of the highway in the MON are the best!!



Yep  better get the zantac ready though


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll warn the wife


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 19, 2013)

I wished it was 27 here, Sprang and Summa sux!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wished it was 27 here, Sprang and Summa sux!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wished it was 27 here, Sprang and Summa sux!!!!!



You   ...............................I'm a frail little feller........that cold weather just about does me in........i'm ready fo some hot ,humid, sticky, sweatin weather


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> You   ...............................I'm a frail little feller........that cold weather just about does me in........i'm ready fo some hot ,humid, sticky, sweatin weather



Seen in the news where Selena Gomez made the Beva cry when she dumped him. Poor lil fella.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wished it was 27 here, Sprang and Summa sux!!!!!


amen to dat.....me likes it cold


mudracing101 said:


>


kwit hittin on him


rydert said:


> You   ...............................I'm a frail little feller........that cold weather just about does me in........i'm ready fo some hot ,humid, sticky, sweatin weather



yer a women


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen in the news where Selena Gomez made the Beva cry when she dumped him. Poor lil fella.



I know.....she was on Letterman big talking........she is so cruel..........I'll finish posting about this later.......I gotta go get a tissue to wipe my own eyes


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yer a women





.......................wait..what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

Soooooooo, what exactly is a ryder  t  ???


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen in the news where Selena Gomez made the Beva cry when she dumped him. Poor lil fella.


She's a witch....


blood on the ground said:


> amen to dat.....me likes it cold
> 
> kwit hittin on him
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> I know.....she was on Letterman big talking........she is so cruel..........I'll finish posting about this later.......I gotta go get a tissue to wipe my own eyes



Pass me one dem tissues, dat witch done got me cryin'...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooooo, what exactly is a ryder  t  ???



it is a ferseriously dangerouse subject


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, gonna try to breed her soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Afternoon, guys and gals!
Yesterday was absolutely brutal. Mom got bumped 3 times for emergencies and the heart cath that was SUPPOSED to be at 9am ended up not starting till after 6pm. The good news is everything was normal and she had no coronary disease or valve issues whatsoever. I don't know what "the elephant sitting on my chest" was, but it wasn't heart disease. 
We drove all the way home in some of the worst lightning i've seen in a while. It was so bad in Columbus that people were slamming on brakes when a thunderbolt wold crack overhead( i think they thought their car had been hit). Made it home late, got up and ent to work early, then found i had goofed on my dental appointment and its not till next tuesday.
I'm hungry and i need a nap.
Thank y'all so much for all the prayers and good thoughts for Mom.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad things worked out good for you rh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooooo, what exactly is a ryder  t  ???


Its Ry   dert ya idjit.


Hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, gonna try to breed her soon.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

welp, while taking a break & doing some metal detecting here at work (they dug up an old huge patio on part of the building) I gets a call from kracker........... yep, he's done landed in ICU again, they wanna get 20 more pounds of fluid off of him by Friday......... he's stuck there with his smart phone & phfat fingers (his direct quote!), so ya'll give him a holler!
oh and I only found one penny, circa 1983


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, guys and gals!
> Yesterday was absolutely brutal. Mom got bumped 3 times for emergencies and the heart cath that was SUPPOSED to be at 9am ended up not starting till after 6pm. The good news is everything was normal and she had no coronary disease or valve issues whatsoever. I don't know what "the elephant sitting on my chest" was, but it wasn't heart disease.
> We drove all the way home in some of the worst lightning i've seen in a while. It was so bad in Columbus that people were slamming on brakes when a thunderbolt wold crack overhead( i think they thought their car had been hit). Made it home late, got up and ent to work early, then found i had goofed on my dental appointment and its not till next tuesday.
> I'm hungry and i need a nap.
> Thank y'all so much for all the prayers and good thoughts for Mom.





Fantastic news Pookie !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, guys and gals!
> Yesterday was absolutely brutal. Mom got bumped 3 times for emergencies and the heart cath that was SUPPOSED to be at 9am ended up not starting till after 6pm. The good news is everything was normal and she had no coronary disease or valve issues whatsoever. I don't know what "the elephant sitting on my chest" was, but it wasn't heart disease.
> We drove all the way home in some of the worst lightning i've seen in a while. It was so bad in Columbus that people were slamming on brakes when a thunderbolt wold crack overhead( i think they thought their car had been hit). Made it home late, got up and ent to work early, then found i had goofed on my dental appointment and its not till next tuesday.
> I'm hungry and i need a nap.
> Thank y'all so much for all the prayers and good thoughts for Mom.


 you get an extra week to agonize over the toof pulling!
 good news on your Mom!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> welp, while taking a break & doing some metal detecting here at work (they dug up an old huge patio on part of the building) I gets a call from kracker........... yep, he's done landed in ICU again, they wanna get 20 more pounds of fluid off of him by Friday......... he's stuck there with his smart phone & phfat fingers (his direct quote!), so ya'll give him a holler!
> oh and I only found one penny, circa 1983






Hang in there Richie !!!  




Hey Lil N, I'll give ya a penny for yo penny ???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Richie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok.......... uuuhwaitaminute..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

hang in there kracker...........just turn da Beva music up loud......you'll be outa that hospital in no time


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooooo, what exactly is a ryder  t  ???


he ain't answered you, has he?


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he ain't answered you, has he?



I did privately......that means he can't tell nobidy .....right?.......


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, guys and gals!
> Yesterday was absolutely brutal. Mom got bumped 3 times for emergencies and the heart cath that was SUPPOSED to be at 9am ended up not starting till after 6pm. The good news is everything was normal and she had no coronary disease or valve issues whatsoever. I don't know what "the elephant sitting on my chest" was, but it wasn't heart disease.
> We drove all the way home in some of the worst lightning i've seen in a while. It was so bad in Columbus that people were slamming on brakes when a thunderbolt wold crack overhead( i think they thought their car had been hit). Made it home late, got up and ent to work early, then found i had goofed on my dental appointment and its not till next tuesday.
> I'm hungry and i need a nap.
> Thank y'all so much for all the prayers and good thoughts for Mom.



Glad everything worked out Bama!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> I did privately......that means he can't tell nobidy .....right?.......



Is Ryder T. the founder of dat nasty SPAM or sum'n?


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is Ryder T. the founder of dat nasty SPAM or sum'n?



i'm gonna have ta sniff my hand on that one


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> I did privately......that means he can't tell nobidy .....right?.......









 Quack??!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





rydert said:


> i'm gonna have ta sniff my hand on that one


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2013)

Just LOOOK at da TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for Bama's Mom!

Hurry back home, Kracker!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Bacon came out of the smoke house today Jeff C. it sure does smell good..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bacon came out of the smoke house today Jeff C. it sure does smell good..



Ohhhhh man, wish I had some!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Didn't mean to sleep that long, but it sure felt good!
Now to figure out whats for supper....how does oven baked pork ribs sound?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2013)

WIND  mercy 

afternoon dribblers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Afternoon Gobbleinwoods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Gobbleinwoods



afternoon.  how many bellies did you baconize?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't mean to sleep that long, but it sure felt good!
> Now to figure out whats for supper....how does oven baked pork ribs sound?



Sounds good but I think you better be more concerned with doing a "Divert the Rain" and a "Only good snake is a dead snake" dance.  That's right, check the weather for the weekend.  The snakes, well, I sent you that text. 


I'm sorry but Douglas is just too danged far to drive to work every day.  
Two more days. 


Ooooh look, post #555. 

What'd I win?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't mean to sleep that long, but it sure felt good!
> Now to figure out whats for supper....how does oven baked pork ribs sound?



Sounds good to me!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> WIND  mercy
> 
> afternoon dribblers.



Afternoon Gobblin!! 



turtlebug said:


> Sounds good but I think you better be more concerned with doing a "Divert the Rain" and a "Only good snake is a dead snake" dance.  That's right, check the weather for the weekend.  The snakes, well, I sent you that text.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but Douglas is just too danged far to drive to work every day.
> ...



Comere.....I got a lolli pop fer ya!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds good but I think you better be more concerned with doing a "Divert the Rain" and a "Only good snake is a dead snake" dance.  That's right, check the weather for the weekend.  The snakes, well, I sent you that text.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but Douglas is just too danged far to drive to work every day.
> ...



Rain? On a weekend I'm trying to hunt? Who'd a thunk it? 
Snakes will have to slither aside or be met if extreme prejudice. 
I imagine that trip up and down I-75 got old quick, didn't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got a text from a coworker about another coworker's son that passed away in his sleep  That makes about three of them (males) that I know of personally in the past couple of years. What is it with these young males passing in their sleep?  I imagine it's got something to do with some type of drug and alcohol


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hiya Mr. Lollypop Man  






rhbama3 said:


> Rain? On a weekend I'm trying to hunt? Who'd a thunk it?
> Snakes will have to slither aside or be met if extreme prejudice.
> I imagine that trip up and down I-75 got old quick, didn't it?



What the heck you talkin' bout?   

Tifton was a straight 50 mile shot up the interstate. Could be there in 35 minutes flat. 

Douglas is 70 miles from small town to small town, nuttin but woods and 55mph... if you're lucky. LOTS of 45mph areas. Takes me 1 hour and 40 minutes to get there.  

140 mile round trip every day is getting OLD and TIRING really quick.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got a text from a coworker about another coworker's son that passed away in his sleep  That makes about three of them (males) that I know of personally in the past couple of years. What is it with these young males passing in their sleep?  I imagine it's got something to do with some type of drug and alcohol



That's sad.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon.  how many bellies did you baconize?



28 and alot of shoulders


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Mr. Lollypop Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may not believe it, but i'm not that familiar with the I-75 and valdosta area. I thought Douglas was one of those little towns off the Interstate. My bad, i'll google next time. 


KyDawg said:


> 28 and alot of shoulders



I just bought a pound and a half of smoked bacon from Salt-Lick. Good stuff!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Mr. Lollypop Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you won somethin 



turtlebug said:


> That's sad.



I know....it's puzzling also!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got a text from a coworker about another coworker's son that passed away in his sleep  That makes about three of them (males) that I know of personally in the past couple of years. What is it with these young males passing in their sleep?  I imagine it's got something to do with some type of drug and alcohol



Hard to say, Jeff. Drugs,alcohol, or sleep apnea could all do it. Just terrible to think about losing a child.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

I just bought a pound and a half of smoked bacon from Salt-Lick. Good stuff!! [/QUOTE]

Gonna bring you some Ky Bacon on my nexy trip and some smoked sausage.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just bought a pound and a half of smoked bacon from Salt-Lick. Good stuff!!



Gonna bring you some Ky Bacon on my nexy trip and some smoked sausage.[/QUOTE]

Bacon is a passion and sausage is an addiction! Man. i love that stuff! I'll make sure to have some deer jerky and crappie jigs to trade you for it. 

I just reaized that Bugsy said she could drive 50 miles in 35 minutes. If i cyphered in my head correctly, thats about 85 miles per hour. Bugsy, I-75 ain't the Daytona International, and you ain't Danica. Please don't do that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

ky done messed up the quote...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> ky done messed up the quote...



How in the world did that happen?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How in the world did that happen?



You deleted part of the quote box. No big deal...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You deleted part of the   deal...



Oh I didn't know I could do that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Oh I didn't know I could do that.



I guess Matty6 better be prepared now that you know how to mess with his quoted post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard to say, Jeff. Drugs,alcohol, or sleep apnea could all do it. Just terrible to think about losing a child.



Yeah...I don't know any details yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess Matty6 better be prepared now that you know how to mess with his quoted post.



cheers: I think you know me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> ky done messed up the quote...





KyDawg said:


> How in the world did that happen?





rhbama3 said:


> You deleted part of the quote box. No big deal...





KyDawg said:


> Oh I didn't know I could do that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess Matty6 better be prepared now that you know how to mess with his quoted post.



Just got him and Martin. thanx


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Oh I didn't know I could do that.



Yessir.... you can make folks say anything you want them to..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yessir.... you can make folks say anything you want them to..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just reaized that Bugsy said she could drive 50 miles in 35 minutes. If i cyphered in my head correctly, thats about 85 miles per hour. Bugsy, I-75 ain't the Daytona International, and you ain't Danica. Please don't do that!





I can't tell if this is you or KyDawg fussin at me about my driving.     

I only wear my Ricky Bobby jammies when I gotta go to Tifton. Dude, this is I-75, it's eat or be eaten and you know I DO NOT LOSE.  

Now when it comes to driving in town or these back country roads, I do the speed limit. Barney likes to hide behind the pine trees too much.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't tell if this is you or KyDawg fussin at me about my driving.
> 
> I only wear my Ricky Bobby jammies when I gotta go to Tifton. Dude, this is I-75, it's eat or be eaten and you know I DO NOT LOSE.
> 
> Now when it comes to driving in town or these back country roads, I do the speed limit. Barney likes to hide behind the pine trees too much.



Well, as long as you don't get mauled by a cougar and get your Crystal Gayle t shirt ruined.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

Would somebody please convince Stacey David to get a haircut?  

I love his show but I just can't stand his hair. I mean, I know that sounds mean, but... just dang.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, as long as you don't get mauled by a cougar and get your Crystal Gayle t shirt ruined.....



Don't make me come at you like a spider monkey old man.    


I might have time to go check chufa plots and trail cams Friday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't tell if this is you or KyDawg fussin at me about my driving.
> 
> I only wear my Ricky Bobby jammies when I gotta go to Tifton. Dude, this is I-75, it's eat or be eaten and you know I DO NOT LOSE.
> 
> Now when it comes to driving in town or these back country roads, I do the speed limit. Barney likes to hide behind the pine trees too much.



That be rh fussin about your poor driving and lack of judgement Turtle.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That be rh fussin about your poor driving and lack of judgement Turtle.





I feel like I should be taking a hint. 


Seriously, I usually drive REALLY slow. I have to catch myself in the new car though. It's so smooth and easy to forget there actually is a speed limit. 



Besides, I said it was 50 miles up there. That includes the 7 to 10 miles to the doctor's office AFTER I get off the interstate so I'm actually only going about 41 or so at a high speed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't make me come at you like a spider monkey old man.
> 
> 
> I might have time to go check chufa plots and trail cams Friday.


woohooo!!! Can't wait!!!


KyDawg said:


> That be rh complimenting your excellent driving and  judgement Turtle.



aww....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That T.P. feller that post in here, I saw a picture of him over in the deer hunting forum. Dang he's strikingly handsome.



Well dangit KD. You just made me blush.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I gonna sale all my beagles and buy a dog like Ryder T's



She is a pretty smart dog!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't make me come at you like a spider monkey old man.
> 
> 
> I might have time to go check chufa plots and trail cams Friday.





KyDawg said:


> That be rh fussin about your poor driving and lack of judgement Turtle.



A Turtle movin at spider monkey speed?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well dangit KD. You just made me blush.



I think changing people's words around should be illegal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think changing people's words around should be illegal.






<and that aint all>


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> She is a pretty smart dog!



Who's Ryder T? And what is a Ryder T?


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think changing people's words around should be illegal.



I agree...


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who's Ryder T? And what is a Ryder T?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Dang-it...I just got face palmed..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I words think  illegal  people's around should be  changing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



Nothing words anything say change sense Odell ask dont mean. So there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

oven baked ribs with Thai chili sauce and some lima beans simmered with smoked bacon makes for a mighty fine meal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

<y'all ain't got nothin on me>


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Night youngins, happy dreams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night youngins, happy dreams.



night, bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night youngins, happy dreams.



Good Night, Pops!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> night, bro!



I got a bro,


Jeff C. said:


> Good Night, Pops!!



And a son.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got a bro,
> 
> 
> And a son.




I'll beg your pardon, Grandson!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got a bro,
> 
> 
> And a son.





Jeff C. said:


> I'll beg your pardon, Grandson!!


Settle down Younguns!!

No need stirren up a ruckus this late at night!!!No No:

Us old folks need our rest!!

What's up Gentlemen??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Settle down Younguns!!
> 
> No need stirren up a ruckus this late at night!!!No No:
> 
> ...



It's them Kentuckians up yonder, all brighteyed and bushytailed on that central time zone  

Evenin RUTT, how's it going with y'all?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's them Kentuckians up yonder, all brighteyed and bushytailed on that central time zone
> 
> Evenin RUTT, how's it going with y'all?



Been doing well Jeff!!

Been busier than a one legged man playing a soccer game!!

Between work, and hunt test season in full swing!!

In the last two weeks we have been to Locust Grove, Covington, Sylvania, and Albany!!.........Headed to Waynesboro for this weekend!!

Hope to catch a break after this weekend!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing well Jeff!!
> 
> Been busier than a one legged man playing a soccer game!!
> 
> ...




I miss them days when Teri and I were participating in a dog club many years ago. We stayed busy every weekend it seemed. Met some really great folks too. 

I reckon I'd better shut it down for the night, say hello to Ms Elaine for me RUTT


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I miss them days when Teri and I were participating in a dog club many years ago. We stayed busy every weekend it seemed. Met some really great folks too.
> 
> I reckon I'd better shut it down for the night, say hello to Ms Elaine for me RUTT


Will do Jeff!!........Good night!!


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2013)

Buggy pusher and locked door sammich and i was in the middle .... Might keep this limp for a while...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you.  It has been a long week already and we are just now getting to the mid-point.  Sure hope tomorrow and Friday will be low-keyed days.  Washing clothes, reading the newspaper and eating some breakfast.......but I sure would like to sleep another couple of hours instead though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2013)

EE have a good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This helps extinguish the sleep monsters


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Buggy pusher and locked door sammich and i was in the middle .... Might keep this limp for a while...


Now if you just had a hunch back to go with that limp we could call you Slippy-Moto...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Mernin chilren


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning fly by folks....

Howdys  all around.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mornin Errybody, Hump day


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

<----- 'bout how I feel........... but can't take off, co-worker out sick............ uuugggghhhhhhh..........
Mornin' Ya'll!

OH, got some goody's in the mail yesterday to give away at the KeebsMudslingginFest, thanks to our very own Sharpblades!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <----- 'bout how I feel........... but can't take off, co-worker out sick............ uuugggghhhhhhh..........
> Mornin' Ya'll!
> 
> OH, got some goody's in the mail yesterday to give away at the KeebsMudslingginFest, thanks to our very own Sharpblades!



Mornin Keebs! 


While I was at the school yesterday my daughter's teacher told me she had to send 2 kids home b/c they had fevers but another teacher had to send 11 home b/c they were sick! That's almost half of her class!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> 
> 
> While I was at the school yesterday my daughter's teacher told me she had to send 2 kids home b/c they had fevers but another teacher had to send 11 home b/c they were sick! That's almost half of her class!


I had heard we had a bad virus going around down here, but mine is working into a bad sinus infection, head 'bout to blow off, cheeks even hurt & sneezing.......... but I have too much to get done to take off & no one else does what I do and with co-worker out it would REALLY put the boss in a bind.......


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had heard we had a bad virus going around down here, but mine is working into a bad sinus infection, head 'bout to blow off, cheeks even hurt & sneezing.......... but I have too much to get done to take off & no one else does what I do and with co-worker out it would REALLY put the boss in a bind.......



 Hope you feel better soon! 


My little nephew has the flu, an ear infection & a sinus infection. Poor things had a fever since Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> My little nephew has the flu, an ear infection & a sinus infection. Poor things had a fever since Friday!


 that's ROUGH!!  
Thanks, I'll be doing the netti pot tonight for sure, amping up my C and most likely taking a benedryl the next few nights too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <----- 'bout how I feel........... but can't take off, co-worker out sick............ uuugggghhhhhhh..........
> Mornin' Ya'll!
> 
> OH, got some goody's in the mail yesterday to give away at the KeebsMudslingginFest, thanks to our very own Sharpblades!





Keebs said:


> I had heard we had a bad virus going around down here, but mine is working into a bad sinus infection, head 'bout to blow off, cheeks even hurt & sneezing.......... but I have too much to get done to take off & no one else does what I do and with co-worker out it would REALLY put the boss in a bind.......



Dont give it to me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont give it to me


 not a chance, you're riding in the back the rest of the week, remember those extra items in the cooler you said you would be guarding with your life!?!?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

don't be draggin the dawged bird flue up in here!!!!! we got impertant thangs to do like turkey hunting this weekend!!!!

it gots ta get out of da house .... my wife is killin me wif salad an health stuff.... i need a chili cheese bacon wrap chicken biskit with super size side of tots and 2 gal bucket of coke!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Moanin folks......one of those cloudy hump days, I see.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> don't be draggin the dawged bird flue up in here!!!!! we got impertant thangs to do like turkey hunting this weekend!!!!
> 
> it gots ta get out of da house .... my wife is killin me wif salad an health stuff.... i need a chili cheese bacon wrap chicken biskit with super size side of tots and 2 gal bucket of coke!!!!


1 -I have a wedding shower to attend this Saturday that's really putting a damper on my "sleeping in"!
2- I brought a taco salad today so you wouldn't feel so bad eating your salad!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks......one of those cloudy hump days, I see.


 hiya Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 1 -I have a wedding shower to attend this Saturday that's really putting a damper on my "sleeping in"!
> 2- I brought a taco salad today so you wouldn't feel so bad eating your salad!
> 
> hiya Chief!



Mornin Keebsy, get well soon!! 

OH....pm incoming!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 1 -I have a wedding shower to attend this Saturday that's really putting a damper on my "sleeping in"!
> 2- I brought a taco salad today so you wouldn't feel so bad eating your salad!
> 
> hiya Chief!



aaaawwww you are soooo sswwweeet  mud did the same thing yesterdy sept he killed the value of the veggies by 4gal of ranch dressing


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebsy, get well soon!!
> 
> OH....pm incoming!


 thanks, just popped some sinus med's I keep at the office, hope they'll kick in soon..................pm answered!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> aaaawwww you are soooo sswwweeet  mud did the same thing yesterdy sept he killed the value of the veggies by 4gal of ranch dressing


 yeah, he does that, me & his Missus is gonna have to buckle down on his eating habits though!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Howdy folks
I'm in the back of an excel class. Hope I don't get busted. OOPs here comes the teacher.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks
> I'm in the back of an excel class. Hope I don't get busted. OOPs here comes the teacher.



Mornin budro!! Be careful!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin budro!! Be careful!



Will do. this is all basic stuff I've had before. I'll be neeky


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Will do. this is all basic stuff I've had before. I'll be neeky



Any purty gals in nere?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey.....
Just 72 more hours and then I'll be......




.....sitting in the rain with a shotgun.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey.....
> Just 72 more hours and then I'll be......
> 
> 
> ...



 Ground blind time


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks
> I'm in the back of an excel class. Hope I don't get busted. OOPs here comes the teacher.





Sterlo58 said:


> Will do. this is all basic stuff I've had before. I'll be neeky





Jeff C. said:


> Any purty gals in nere?





rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey.....
> Just 72 more hours and then I'll be......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ground blind time



Ain't got one any more.
I may check out those new ameri-step's....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't got one any more.
> I may check out those new ameri-step's....


 wanna borrow my pop up?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wanna borrow my pop up?



No, but thank you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Ok den....any good spitball targets?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not a chance, you're riding in the back the rest of the week, remember those extra items in the cooler you said you would be guarding with your life!?!?


I got an idea, how bout me and the cooler ride up front and you ride in the back, seein how you already sick and all


blood on the ground said:


> aaaawwww you are soooo sswwweeet  mud did the same thing yesterdy sept he killed the value of the veggies by 4gal of ranch dressing


Love me some veggies with my RANCH



Keebs said:


> thanks, just popped some sinus med's I keep at the office, hope they'll kick in soon..................pm answered!!!!
> 
> yeah, he does that, me & his Missus is gonna have to buckle down on his eating habits though!


buckle, smuckle



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks
> I'm in the back of an excel class. Hope I don't get busted. OOPs here comes the teacher.


Post some pics of the teach..... that is if she is Hawt



rhbama3 said:


> Ain't got one any more.
> I may check out those new ameri-step's....


 You aint gonna be huntin on this side of 75 are ya, got lots to do.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No, but thank you.


well snap, I was hoping you'd tear it up, oooppssss, I mean use it, it IS an ameristep  and that way I could get me a new one!


Jeff C. said:


> Ok den....any good spitball targets?


 you were THAT kid!


mudracing101 said:


> I got an idea, how bout me and the cooler ride up front and you ride in the back, seein how you already sick and all
> Uuumm, No!
> Love me some veggies swimming in my RANCH
> that's 'bout right!
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

sorry mud...she aint hawt


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Im ready for late October


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready for late October


what? and miss garden season? pool time? gnats, skeeters............ wait, on second thought........... come on deer season!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well snap, I was hoping you'd tear it up, oooppssss, I mean use it, it IS an ameristep  and that way I could get me a new one!
> 
> you were THAT kid!



I'll have you know I was a straight 'A' student......but that didn't stop me!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll have you know I was a straight 'A' student......but that didn't stop me!


I believe ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I believe ya!



I sat next to all da brainiacs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I got straight A's history, but I did not have that much of it to study.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got straight A's history, but I did not have that much of it to study.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I sat next to all da brainiacs!!



thanks jeff


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> thanks jeff



Blood was the teachers pet


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Blood was the teachers pet



I think his teacher was a vegetarian, they taught him that smoked meat was not good for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Blood was the teachers pet



hey she was 25 and i was 17


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hey she was 25 and i was 17



What geade was that? The fifth.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What geade was that? The fifth.















 BAZINGA


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What geade was that? The fifth.


6th idjit 


Keebs said:


> BAZINGA



what are you laughin at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> thanks jeff



Why is it that the brainiacs cain't spel two guud? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Blood was the teachers pet



I was a teacher's pet! I asked her out on a date once.....she turned me down though. Foxy redhead, 1st grade!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

I was makin the Jag and me an egg and cheese bagel, went to crack an egg from the raw egg container in the fridge, it wouldn't crack all the way.  Hit a couple more times, looked at it, it was already hard boiled


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

And why they gotta put birdseed on bagels?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why is it that the brainiacs cain't spel two guud?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a teacher's pet! I asked her out on a date once.....she turned me down though. Foxy redhead, 1st grade!



thats the ferst time ive herd that jeff, its been a long time sinse i seen any miss speld werds... matterafact i kant recall the ferst miss speld werd on this forum sinse i joined in 09.... buncha hilee edjumucated folks up in hear!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was makin the Jag and me an egg and cheese bagel, went to crack an egg from the raw egg container in the fridge, it wouldn't crack all the way.  Hit a couple more times, looked at it, it was already hard boiled



Probably left over from last Easter.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 6th idjit
> 
> 
> what are you laughin at?


you.......... he *got* you on that'un!


Jeff C. said:


> I was makin the Jag and me an egg and cheese bagel, went to crack an egg from the raw egg container in the fridge, it wouldn't crack all the way.  Hit a couple more times, looked at it, it was already hard boiled


I thought you were gonna say it was one of the decorations & Jag had put it in there!


blood on the ground said:


> thats the ferst time ive herd that jeff, its been a long time sinse i seen any miss speld werds... matterafact i kant recall the ferst miss speld werd on this forum sinse i joined in 09.... buncha hilee edjumucated folks up in hear!


 I read every bit of that & knew what you were sayin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Probably left over from last Easter.


ifin its been in the fridge it will be alright


Keebs said:


> you.......... he *got* you on that'un!
> 
> I thought you were gonna say it was one of the decorations & Jag had put it in there!
> 
> I read every bit of that & knew what you were sayin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> thats the ferst time ive herd that jeff, its been a long time sinse i seen any miss speld werds... matterafact i kant recall the ferst miss speld werd on this forum sinse i joined in 09.... buncha hilee edjumucated folks up in hear!



Yeah, dats why they didn't mind me sittin next to'em. I was their auto correct, they fought over me.  



KyDawg said:


> Probably left over from last Easter.



Hope not, fixin to pour some salt and pepper on it and devour it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Alright Kracker, phone quit ringing before I could get it out of the holder, get yur phfat fingers working on dat smart phone & give us some good news!  I ain't calling in case a hawt nurse came in to attend to you......................


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess I will be on here all day. The wife had to go to the Doctor and she has a bunch of Messicans over here remodeling her bathroom and wants me to stay here all day and watch them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Alright Kracker, phone quit ringing before I could get it out of the holder, get yur phfat fingers working on dat smart phone & give us some good news!  I ain't calling in case a hawt nurse came in to attend to you......................




I hope he's all right!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I guess I will be on here all day. The wife had to go to the Doctor and she has a bunch of Messicans over here remodeling her bathroom and wants me to stay here all day and watch them.


 Don't be falling asleep either!


Jeff C. said:


> I hope he's all right!!


 mee toooooo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

First day of Spring and the Athens paper says we may had sleet and snow this week. 

I already took my plants outside.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

The remodlers are on lunch break, they eat better than I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First day of Spring and the Athens paper says we may had sleet and snow this week.
> 
> I already took my plants outside.



Was just thinkin bout you...where you been, missed ya!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

Q-cumbers will kill you from the inside out!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Q-cumbers will kill you from the inside out!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2013)

Mornin folks ..... Lawd i am sore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just thinkin bout you...where you been, missed ya!!


busy busy busy. It's tax season. 



blood on the ground said:


> Q-cumbers will kill you from the inside out!!!!



Aint that da truff. Had some in my pasta salik. Killin me ta deff right now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First day of Spring and the Athens paper says we may had sleet and snow this week.
> 
> I already took my plants outside.


 Hey you, you been too busy!!!  I know better 'bout my plants, I always wait until our "Easter Frost", never fails!


KyDawg said:


> The remodlers are on lunch break, they eat better than I do.


 tell'em to share!


blood on the ground said:


> Q-cumbers will kill you from the inside out!!!!


 especially if you have divertic.........divurtic......diverliti....holes in your gut!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ..... Lawd i am sore.


you didn't soak in a hot tub, that's why!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> busy busy busy. It's tax season.
> 
> 
> 
> Aint that da truff. Had some in my pasta salik. Killin me ta deff right now.


 LilD has been BEGGING me to get you & the Mr. to make reuben sammichs again this year........... lawd those things were toooo goood!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you didn't soak in a hot tub, that's why!
> 
> LilD has been BEGGING me to get you & the Mr. to make reuben sammichs again this year........... lawd those things were toooo goood!!!



We'll just have to see what we can do. 
Can't wait to meet that baby!


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you didn't soak in a hot tub, that's why!



Aint got no hot tub to soak in

Freakin... I tell everyone i train to check all the doors and make sure they're unlocked before you even mess with the buggy pusher. But it was 4 in the dang afternoon yesterday and those doors should have been unlocked since 8 in the morning. The other buggy dude had worked around them all day so i didnt even think to look. Got me a big line of buggys on the machine and went to push open the door and it didnt move... That machine is made to not stop right as you let go... It pinned me to the door and kept pushing until it went sideways. Got my whole right leg, hip and belly real good. A cart machine doesnt sound like the most vicious piece of machinery, and it aint ... but it is powerful enough to push 60+ buggys up hill... So im glad nothing broke...

Kicker is, the buggy dude before me told the LOD hours before i even got there to unlock it ... He just never got around to it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'll just have to see what we can do.
> Can't wait to meet that baby!


 Me either......... he's gonna finally get to see some of my family this Saturday at the bride's shower for my niece.


slip said:


> Aint got no hot tub to soak in
> 
> Freakin... I tell everyone i train to check all the doors and make sure they're unlocked before you even mess with the buggy pusher. But it was 4 in the dang afternoon yesterday and those doors should have been unlocked since 8 in the morning. The other buggy dude had worked around them all day so i didnt even think to look. Got me a big line of buggys on the machine and went to push open the door and it didnt move... That machine is made to not stop right as you let go... It pinned me to the door and kept pushing until it went sideways. Got my whole right leg, hip and belly real good. A cart machine doesnt sound like the most vicious piece of machinery, and it aint ... but it is powerful enough to push 60+ buggys up hill... So im glad nothing broke...
> 
> Kicker is, the buggy dude before me told the LOD hours before i even got there to unlock it ... He just never got around to it.


 Dang Slip!  I've seen those things in action, nothing to "play with" for sure!  Glad you're ok!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Love me some boiled eggs and beer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some boiled eggs and beer.









Bless Mz. V's heart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Aint got no hot tub to soak in
> 
> Freakin... I tell everyone i train to check all the doors and make sure they're unlocked before you even mess with the buggy pusher. But it was 4 in the dang afternoon yesterday and those doors should have been unlocked since 8 in the morning. The other buggy dude had worked around them all day so i didnt even think to look. Got me a big line of buggys on the machine and went to push open the door and it didnt move... That machine is made to not stop right as you let go... It pinned me to the door and kept pushing until it went sideways. Got my whole right leg, hip and belly real good. A cart machine doesnt sound like the most vicious piece of machinery, and it aint ... but it is powerful enough to push 60+ buggys up hill... So im glad nothing broke...
> 
> Kicker is, the buggy dude before me told the LOD hours before i even got there to unlock it ... He just never got around to it.



Buggy pusher's?????.....y'all got it EZ!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some boiled eggs and beer.



them things will give you stanky poots.........or that's what blood tole me........


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Buggy pusher's?????.....y'all got it EZ!!



Heck yeah man that thing is a life saver.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some boiled eggs and beer.



only afta submergin them in viniger fer 3 or 4 months


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

There were some old copper fittings that came out of the old bathroom and I made the mistake of giving them to one of the Messicans, now they are out there fighting over them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Heck yeah man that thing is a life saver.



But it can crush ya too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless Mz. V's heart.


Hey you


blood on the ground said:


> only afta submergin them in viniger fer 3 or 4 months



Aint never had a pickled egg.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you
> 
> 
> Aint never had a pickled egg.



go on an git yew one.. the pank lookin ones are da bomb!!!
and im being ferseriouse


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Heck yeah man that thing is a life saver.



Glad youre ok, but ifn i were to ride by while i was a drankin and see some one getting pushed by the buggy pusher while the doors kept slamming on them i would probably fell out the truck laughing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad youre ok, but ifn i were to ride by while i was a drankin and see some one getting pushed by the buggy pusher while the doors kept slamming on them i would probably fell out the truck laughing.



i wouldn't have to be drankin!!!! snap some pics and as young as he is he could a made it in the post pics of the kids in the outdoors thread


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad youre ok, but ifn i were to ride by while i was a drankin and see some one getting pushed by the buggy pusher while the doors kept slamming on them i would probably fell out the truck laughing.





blood on the ground said:


> i wouldn't have to be drankin!!!! snap some pics and as young as he is he could a made it in the post pics of the kids in the outdoors thread


No No: you boys be careful, you know he's under the tutelage of the great & ornery Nicodemus, he can get you without you even knowing it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: you boys be careful, you know he's under the tutelage of the great & ornery Nicodemus, he can get you without you even knowing it!



It aint Slip, i would of laughed if it was my best friend. It sounds like something you would see on a three stooges movie.  No offense Slip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like it's gonna be a pasketti night!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It aint Slip, i would of laughed if it was my best friend. It sounds like something you would see on a three stooges movie.  No offense Slip.


 I know, I just had to  at ya'll..........


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a pasketti night!


 had that the other night, gimme some more idea's.......


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It aint Slip, i would of laughed if it was my best friend. It sounds like something you would see on a three stooges movie.  No offense Slip.



I end up doing a lotta stuff you would prolly see in a stooges movie ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Love me some pasketti


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, I just had to  at ya'll..........
> 
> had that the other night, gimme some more idea's.......



sinnemom gots a bunch of lefova lersonya


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> sinnemom gots a bunch of lefova lersonya


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

gotta go at five and get some more chickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> sinnemom gots a bunch of lefova lersonya


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> sinnemom gots a bunch of lefova lersonya


No No: if her bunch wouldn't eat it, don't think I'll give it a try neither, tyvm!


Crickett said:


>


 oh hush, don't encourage him!


mudracing101 said:


> gotta go at five and get some more chickens


 You finally gonna come get all these roosters?!?!?!? yeehaw!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: if her bunch wouldn't eat it, don't think I'll give it a try neither, tyvm!
> 
> oh hush, don't encourage him!
> 
> You finally gonna come get all these roosters?!?!?!? yeehaw!



Nope , got one, he's enuff right now.No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> gotta go at five and get some more chickens



My brother gave that mean rooster he had to a messican workin at his house and the messican's son traded it for a welder. My brother didn't know what he had.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , got one, he's enuff right now.No No:





Jeff C. said:


> My brother gave that mean rooster he had to a messican workin at his house and the messican's son traded it for a welder. My brother didn't know what he had.


 Oh Man, I got about 10 I need to trade then!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I should have been a Doctor, I just took the stitches out of my thumb.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My brother gave that mean rooster he had to a messican workin at his house and the messican's son traded it for a welder. My brother didn't know what he had.



Thats never my luck Nic gave me this one and believe it or not he's a good ole rooster. Puts the girls up before dark and dont peck ya when you feeding him. Now the hens will get Corey's toes when she wears flip flops they must like that pretty paint on them nails


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, Blood............. did it ever show back up again??

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4129345&postcount=1


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I should have been a Doctor, I just took the stitches out of my thumb.



I should have been a Lawyer, I'd get you to sue yourself for malpractice and pain& sufferin, then we'd split it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I should have been a Lawyer, I'd get you to sue yourself for malpractice and pain& sufferin, then we'd split it.



I had to read that twice.....you really should be a lawyer


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I should have been a Lawyer, I'd get you to sue yourself for malpractice and pain& sufferin, then we'd split it.



Hadn't thought about that. I could take myself to the cleaners.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hadn't thought about that. I could take myself to the cleaners.


PAGING KyDawg..............PAGING KyDawg..............
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=746375


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

elfiii makes such a good Driveler.................. wait, is he part of the old PSA'ers?!?!?!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7706675&postcount=33


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how to peel a lime without a knife? I been watching a thread about it for over a year now and I think someone was fixin to tell how to do it then somebody done padlocked it...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Does anyone know how to peel a lime without a knife? I been watching a thread about it for over a year now and I think someone was fixin to tell how to do it then somebody done padlocked it...


 I think elfiii done decided it was done pulverized........or was that pulpederized?


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Does anyone know how to peel a lime without a knife? I been watching a thread about it for over a year now and I think someone was fixin to tell how to do it then somebody done padlocked it...



yep......I been standing around all this time waiting on an answer........seeing who locked it, I don't think i'll start another thread asking that question again.....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> yep......I been standing around all this time waiting on an answer........seeing who locked it, I don't think i'll start another thread asking that question again.....



I hope I didn't just fail the test.......

Is my green light still on?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2013)

its unlocked now


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2013)

Let's go Mud!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

I found a 10 1/2" cast iron chicken fryer up at the old home place. I've got it in the oven re-seasoning it, it was my Grandma's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

Gotta work next 3 nights .  







Slip got runned ova by a buggy pushy thingy . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tonights Supper! Stuffed bell peppers cooked in the crockpot!!

Recipe:
3 bell peppers
1 1/2 lbs hamburger meat
1/2 cup rice
3 cans tomato soup
2 cans water

Mix raw meat and rice together stuff in peppers if there is any left over mixture make meatballs and place around peppers, place in crockpot pour soup and water around peppers cook on low 8/10 hrs or high for 5hrs!!!


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work next 3 nights .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No surprise there. He's been  beat up by a goat and mauled by a chicken. He's just got the "IT" factor.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I hope I didn't just fail the test.......
> 
> Is my green light still on?



Uh...oh.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Evening folks!
Bubbette dcided on messican takeout, and i got some jig heads need molding with a new hook i ordered. Lead pots heating up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Tonights Supper! Stuffed bell peppers cooked in the crockpot!!
> 
> Recipe:
> 3 bell peppers
> ...



You eatin late aren't ya?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Nahhhh, early for us!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Nahhhh, early for us!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_




Haven't had any stuffed bell peppers in a long time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Nahhhh, early for us!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



Love me some stuffed peppers! 
We're the same way. Jenny doesn't get off work at the barn till about 8:30pm so we usually wait and eat about 9pm.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, the Bugsy has worked her booty off for the last two weeks. I AM WHIPPED with driving for a while.  

Gotta go get my health screening done in the morning for work and then I'm done until Wednesday next week. 

Got my shoes off and am ready to return to being me for a few days. Really looking forward to the arrival of my turkey hunting buddy so we can dance with the big chickens in the rain. 

I've kicked off and turned off corporate, put my hair up in a ponytail and am way past ready to load a shotgun and head to the woods. 

Hey Wobbert-Woo!  let's go play in da mud.   
(Cause it looks like we're gonna be walking through a lot of it this weekend)


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry, wrong song. 

This is much more betterest.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ok, the Bugsy has worked her booty off for the last two weeks. I AM WHIPPED with driving for a while.
> 
> Gotta go get my health screening done in the morning for work and then I'm done until Wednesday next week.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you could use some lasagna!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sounds like you could use some lasagna!



My acid reflux has been acting up.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No surprise there. He's been  beat up by a goat and mauled by a chicken. He's just got the "IT" factor.



Yall is just pickin on me...

The chicken was rabid and that goat was straight up gangster .... some kinda street goat or something, werent no farm goat thats for sure.








Lawd i DO get beat up by the oddest things.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Fix this recipe.... It was goooooood!! 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Yaaa we just didnt eat early cause we werent in a routine but now we gotta be!! Not only cause of baby, but scott got a new job where he has to be at work at 6 so he has to be u by 4:15 and gone by 5-5:15 in the morning.


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Girl done got me wantin some stuffed peppers. 


KEEBS! Do something with your young'un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

11 mo hours to go . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Good grief. Bait pan fried some spicy-ish chicken, made rice and lima beans.  He done good. 

Now I'm so sleepy I don't think a Dr. Sheldon Cooper marathon could keep me awake much longer.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sounds like you could use some lasagna!



Ya'll play sweet nowNo No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2013)

Got a hay field sprayed.   Sure hope them dang weeds die.

Quack, 11 hours before I go back.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

I wanna touch Rye-Durt's doggie's nose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Dang it, Turtle!! I bout got swallered up in youtube


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, Turtle!! I bout got swallered up in youtube



Why fer?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lawd I'm about to go crazy: 
Hoot Hoot HOO HOO...HOOT HOOT a HOO AWWWW....gobble gobble gobble. Tree call....Gobble Gobble Gobble....Yelp Yelp Yelp...Gobble Gobble Gobble....Cackle, Cackle, Cackle......Gobble Gobble Gobble. BOOM 

Can't wait to go chase birds in the rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ok, the Bugsy has worked her booty off for the last two weeks. I AM WHIPPED with driving for a while.
> 
> Gotta go get my health screening done in the morning for work and then I'm done until Wednesday next week.
> 
> ...


I got a rain suit. You can get in your condo if the lightning and thunder get too bad. 


turtlebug said:


> Sorry, wrong song.
> 
> This is much more betterest.


I loved that song when i first got the CD. Now its all gotten old. Tie for Luke to put a new album! 


slip said:


> Yall is just pickin on me...
> 
> The chicken was rabid and that goat was straight up gangster .... some kinda street goat or something, werent no farm goat thats for sure.
> 
> Lawd i DO get beat up by the oddest things.....


I see a career in possum wrangling for you. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hours to go . . .


Man, you need some help up there. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a hay field sprayed.   Sure hope them dang weeds die.
> Quack, 11 hours before I go back.



They won't.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I loved thay song when i first got the CD. Now its all gotten old. Tie for Luke to put a new album!



That song was for me, not you.  

AND, Luke did just release a new album.  

Not very good though IMHO.  

If I were posting a song for you, you know what it would be. Same as my ringtone for you.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lawd I'm about to go crazy:
> Hoot Hoot HOO HOO...HOOT HOOT a HOO AWWWW....gobble gobble gobble. Tree call....Gobble Gobble Gobble....Yelp Yelp Yelp...Gobble Gobble Gobble....Cackle, Cackle, Cackle......Gobble Gobble Gobble. BOOM
> 
> Can't wait to go chase birds in the rain.



PUT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why fer?



I listened to yo song and proceeded to dig deeper, next thing ya know I was in over my head


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> PUT!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Starting to snow here. That is just great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That song was for me, not you.
> 
> AND, Luke did just release a new album.
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> PUT!



That's just wrong... you better hope karma doesn't read this. I heard that woeful sound too many times last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Starting to snow here. That is just great.



For real???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I listened to yo song and proceeded to dig deeper, next thing ya know I was in over my head



   







Sterlo58 said:


>



I sowwy. I heard that from a stoopid hen all during deer season. For some reason, my stands always end up in a hen's house and I get fussed at daily.     





rhbama3 said:


> That's just wrong... you better hope karma doesn't read this. I heard that woeful sound too many times last year.



Darlin, if we make it out of there this weekend without having to do the "Oh Poo Poo" (aka: The Muddyfoots Dance) or without having to unload $10 worth of Nitro Turkey Loads on a hog, we'll be doing good.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> For real???



Yeah for real. I am glad the remodlers got the top back on the Wifes bathroom.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My acid reflux has been acting up.



Mine too! 

Think I'll go sip some wine! 



Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll play sweet nowNo No:



Whaaaa.....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

Somebody un-invisibled me. Cain't see me now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

anybody know if spray paint will stick to boots? I shredded the camo off my snake boots rabbit hunting and don't want to have white boot innards showing.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody know if spray paint will stick to boots? I shredded the camo off my snake boots rabbit hunting and don't want to have white boot innards showing.



Krylon fusion


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody un-invisibled me. Cain't see me now.



Brother Nicodemus and i have no problem seeing your little red light on.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gotta get up early for another Excel class tomorrow. Yall behave.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody know if spray paint will stick to boots? I shredded the camo off my snake boots rabbit hunting and don't want to have white boot innards showing.



I know poo-poo will turn camo boots black. Turnt an almost new pair of Mucks coal black last week replacing a pump in a septic tank. If the spray paint don't work give it a try.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Brother Nicodemus and i have no problem seeing your little red light on.



I hope y'all didn't see what I almost posted last weekend after 12 beers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta get up early for another Excel class tomorrow. Yall behave.



Later, bro!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I know poo-poo will turn camo boots black. Turnt an almost new pair of Mucks coal black last week replacing a pump in a septic tank. If the spray paint don't work give it a try.



no.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody know if spray paint will stick to boots? I shredded the camo off my snake boots rabbit hunting and don't want to have white boot innards showing.




If I can't find the ones you gave Harley, I have an extra pair you can borrow. Lacrosse lace-ups, they're really comfy.  

I don't know how good they'll do you though once we have to cut the toes out of em.  

Could you possibly fold your footsies up to fit into a size 8?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bacon came out of the smoke house today Jeff C. it sure does smell good..





Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhhh man, wish I had some!



What is this "bacon" you speakith of?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to do some flats fishing in the next couple of weeks, whiting and trout bite should be ON !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If I can't find the ones you gave Harley, I have an extra pair you can borrow. Lacrosse lace-ups, they're really comfy.
> 
> I don't know how good they'll do you though once we have to cut the toes out of em.
> 
> Could you possibly fold your footsies up to fit into a size 8?



again, no.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> What is this "bacon" you speakith of?



I'm hopin to find out one of these days!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait to do some flats fishing in the next couple of weeks, whiting and trout bite should be ON !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait to do some flats fishing in the next couple of weeks, whiting and trout bite should be ON !!!



Hope you catch a cooler full!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> again, no.



Such a pessimist.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you catch a cooler full!!!





Last couple of trips haven't been that great, due for a good one !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Such a pessimist.


You've heard my life story. Optimist doesn't quite fit, does it? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last couple of trips haven't been that great, due for a good one !!


Dawn's gonna catch the most and the biggest, but i'll bet you catch a few too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You've heard my life story. Optimist doesn't quite fit, does it?
> 
> Dawn's gonna catch the most and the biggest, but i'll bet you catch a few too!






Dawn ain't going . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn ain't going . . .


Really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

I was hoping to put a trip together with my bud down in Lousiana purty soon. But since he has a little girl now, works a day job, and a night job, may be difficult at best.  He could possibly swing it one morning, I reckon.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Girl done got me wantin some stuffed peppers.
> 
> 
> KEEBS! Do something with your young'un.



I sowwwyyyy theres some leftovers iffn ya want em!!! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really? View attachment 721632




Really.






Jeff C. said:


> I was hoping to put a trip together with my bud down in Lousiana purty soon. But since he has a little girl now, works a day job, and a night job, may be difficult at best.  He could possibly swing it one morning, I reckon.






Been wanting to put together a "cast and blast" in LA ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check it out and see if there's anyone he knows that could accommodate us. My bud sold his 24' ranger, all he's got now is his 18' aluminum duck boat.

I know another guy in Bay St. Louis, Ms. I know he'd be game.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> What is this "bacon" you speakith of?



I use it to bribe my way through my home state when I go thru there 4 or 5 times a year. There are still alot of warrants out one me after a 30 thirty year hiatus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I use it to bribe my way through my home state when I go thru there 4 or 5 times a year. There are still alot of warrants out one me after a 30 thirty year hiatus.



Statute of limitations should be up for most of them by now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been wanting to put together a "cast and blast" in LA ???





Jeff C. said:


> I'll check it out and see if there's anyone he knows that could accommodate us. My bud sold his 24' ranger, all he's got now is his 18' aluminum duck boat.
> 
> I know another guy in Bay St. Louis, Ms. I know he'd be game.


would he be willing to come pick Quack up at the the hotel when he doesn't show up at the dock??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> would he be willing to come pick Quack up at the the hotel when he doesn't show up at the dock??



Wouldn't have to.....we'd be passed out at his place, on the water!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Statute of limitations should be up for most of them by now.



Well I have got into trouble a time or two on my road trips. Still got a little issue going up near Andersonville. Do you have any LEO connections down that way. I could throw in a ham or two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> would he be willing to come pick Quack up at the the hotel when he doesn't show up at the dock??










Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn't have to.....we'd be passed at his place, on the water!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well I have got into trouble a time or two on my road trips. Still got a little issue going up near Andersonville. Do you have any LEO connections down that way. I could throw in a ham or two.



How many times i gotta tell you: Bacon will NOT get you out of trouble wif baby momma's and baby daddy's. Ham may be the answer for that homicide charge though....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Doc, I'm gonna check on it!! 

Ok kids, I'm gonna call it a night, daughter needs her laptop anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How many times i gotta tell you: Bacon will NOT get you out of trouble wif baby momma's and baby daddy's. Ham may be the answer for that homicide charge though....



Hams getting kinda scarce right now, but I could probably get my hands on 4 or 5, plus 10 lbs of cracklins and some feet if that would help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

8 hrs to go !!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm outta wine!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I just tapped a box of white Zin. It is good will dill pickles and cheese.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just tapped a box of white Zin. It is good will dill pickles and cheese.



EWWWW....that's the NASTY kind!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

It is better than Boones farm but not as good as Riesling.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> would he be willing to come pick Quack up at the the hotel when he doesn't show up at the dock??





Hooked On Quack said:


>


Whut??..........Can you deny the accusations put forth here tonight??



Jeff C. said:


> Ok kids, I'm gonna call it a night, daughter needs her laptop anyway.


Later Jeff!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is better than Boones farm but not as good as Riesling.



BLEH! 

I'll stick to my Robert Mondavi Cabernet Sauvignon! I don't care too much for the blushes! I like the reds!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2013)

Bottles empty! I'm going to bed!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Evening Dawg!!........Is the snow accumulating?? 



Crickett said:


> BLEH!
> 
> I'll stick to my Robert Mondavi Cabernet Sauvignon! I don't care too much for the blushes! I like the reds!


Look up Coursons Winery from around here!!.........They make a good Muscadine wine, as well as other fruit flavors. Apple, Blackberry, and Plum come to mind!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whut??..........Can you deny the accusations put forth here tonight??
> 
> Later Jeff!!






Considering your source, YES !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering your source, YES !!!


So you are calling Bobby a liar???..........This smells of slander on someones part!!No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you are calling Bobby a liar???..........This smells of slander on someones part!!No No:






It smells of "sumpin" alright . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you are calling Bobby a liar???..........This smells of slander on someones part!!No No:





Hooked On Quack said:


> It smells of "sumpin" alright . . .


Might want to check your boots!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2013)

Quack,

    All fun, and games aside!!.......Elaine will be running Mason in his first hunt test this weekend!!

 Four Seasons Plantation Waynesboro Ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack,
> 
> All fun, and games aside!!.......Elaine will be running Mason in his first hunt test this weekend!!
> 
> Four Seasons Plantation Waynesboro Ga.





I get off Sat morning !!!  What time ???  Sunday too ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get off Sat morning !!!  What time ???  Sunday too ??



Tests start at 8:00 am both days!!.......

Not sure where we are in the running order!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tests start at 8:00 am both days!!.......
> 
> Not sure where we are in the running order!!






Send me some info, Dawn and I may get over there Sunday ??


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2013)

Dead in heah...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Dead in heah...





Yep . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2013)

.....yawn.....

Where is everyone????


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you this morning.  Now where is that coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you this morning.  Now where is that coffee?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Mornin ya'll, got this one whupped !!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 21, 2013)

Morning folks.

2 more days of this work thing then I am outta here for a week to do some Thunder Chicken huntin'


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

mernin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mornin, off to find breakfast.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2013)

one mo' day closer to Sattaday moanin'


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

Where oh where has I been


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Where oh where has I been





I give up, where ???  Missing ya Neph !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> one mo' day closer to Sattaday moanin'



sattaday jus 2 days away from mundy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Where oh where has I been


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Where oh where has I been



Bout to issue an APB!! 

Moanin kids!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I give up, where ???  Missing ya Neph !!!





Keebs said:


>



In my only Ernest T Bass voice.........I'll never tell 






Mostly I been jus too busy mechanicing to do much after work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> In my only Ernest T Bass voice.........I'll never tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wow what a let down.  Have you seen my buoy Seth ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> In my only Ernest T Bass voice.........I'll never tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Git-R-Done!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Good night/day friends, da sleep monsta is upon me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> In my only Ernest T Bass voice.........I'll never tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ain't never stopped ya before.............. you juss don't luv us no mo!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day friends, da sleep monsta is upon me.


 sweet dreams............


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow what a let down.  Have you seen my buoy Seth ???



No



Jeff C. said:


> Git-R-Done!



Mostly



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day friends, da sleep monsta is upon me.



Night


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ain't never stopped ya before.............. you juss don't luv us no mo!
> 
> sweet dreams............



Does it show so easily


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

start me a new job on mundy only 9 miles from the house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 721675



I could smoke one big as a couch right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Does it show so easily



I thought, maybe you quit drankin beer too!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 721675



look what the wind done blew up... how you doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> start me a new job on mundy only 9 miles from the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I could smoke one big as a couch right now



You quit......totally?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I could smoke one big as a couch right now



Quitin's easy. Stayin away from it's the hard part. 



blood on the ground said:


> look what the wind done blew up... how you doing?



Doin good. Saw you're startin a new job. Congrats.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Does it show so easily


 yes!


blood on the ground said:


> start me a new job on mundy only 9 miles from the house





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 721675


 HelllllOOOooooo shuggums!


Jeff C. said:


> I thought, maybe you quit drankin beer too!!

























sorry.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quitin's easy. Stayin away from it's the hard part.
> 
> 
> 
> Doin good. Saw you're startin a new job. Congrats.



thanks fellers!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> start me a new job on mundy only 9 miles from the house







Jeff C. said:


> I thought, maybe you quit drankin beer too!!



No



Jeff C. said:


> You quit......totally?



No



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quitin's easy. Stayin away from it's the hard part.
> 
> 
> 
> Doin good. Saw you're startin a new job. Congrats.



Yeah that's what I know


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Morning youngins, I could have slept two more hours but the remodelers from the south starting beating and a banging early this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2013)

12 more chickens and 6 ducks.. What was i thinkin


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 12 more chickens and 6 ducks.. What was i thinkin



BBQ


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> BBQ


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 12 more chickens and 6 ducks.. What was i thinkin





Hornet22 said:


> BBQ





 

Brang'em to da MudKeebsBBQfest!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 12 more chickens and 6 ducks.. What was i thinkin



Chickens setting, ducks setting, ducks hatching, get yo self some lil feller


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

we are going to miss these temps outside, 31 when i left the house this morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 12 more chickens and 6 ducks.. What was i thinkin





Jeff C. said:


> Brang'em to da MudKeebsBBQfest!!



I wonder if we can rig up Hornet22's skeet slanger to chunk live targets?
I'd be curious to see if Redneck Maguiver could hit an airborne chicken doing cartwheels at 40 yards.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wonder if we can rig up Hornet22's skeet slanger to chunk live targets?
> I'd be curious to see if Redneck Maguiver could hit an airborne chicken doing cartwheels at 40 yards.


I'm sure he could! That man can SHOOT!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we are going to miss these temps outside, 31 when i left the house this morning.



14 here this morning. but no snow accumulated. BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 14 here this morning. but no snow accumulated. BRRRRRRRRR



hey.....look at you.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

whoo hooo, salad.........afreakingain


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2013)

what


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wonder if we can rig up Hornet22's skeet slanger to chunk live targets?
> I'd be curious to see if Redneck Maguiver could hit an airborne chicken doing cartwheels at 40 yards.



I magine he could hit'em, but I know he could rig it up to chunk'em!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

Blech... 


I got nuttin today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Blech...
> 
> 
> I got nuttin today.



Give it time!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....look at you.....
> 
> .



To early to be in that good of a mood.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Give it time!!



Yep 

Finally sent Bait out of the house. He's gone to take my bow to have new strings and cables put on it.  

Gotta go pick up cat food and Wobbert-Woo!  morsels. I'm thinking Publix steak ka-bobs on the grill tomorrow night.  Gonna go hit up the gluten free isle while I'm there and see if anything jumps out at me.  

The Franchi is ready to roll a big bird this weekend. I can't wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep
> 
> Finally sent Bait out of the house. He's gone to take my bow to have new strings and cables put on it.
> 
> ...



I knew you had somethin! 

Love morsels???? I need to visit sometime.


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what



werd..............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Can a insurance company "demand" old barns be torn down??  Admittedly, they need _*repair*_, but NOT be torn down!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Can a insurance company "demand" old barns be torn down??  Admittedly, they need _*repair*_, but NOT be torn down!!!



Homeowners?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Homeowners?


uuuhhh, yeah, I guess, it's at my Mama's, she is *still* with Farm Bureau, I despise that company! 
There is 1- cowbarn (just needs some new tin 3-"all together" *cribs*, under one roof, again, really just needs new tin and then the "piece da resistance" the old 2 story log crib with enclosed over hang all around, b-i-l thinks he can fix this one back up to save out of all of them, but dagnabbit, ain't nuttin wrong with the cowbarn at ALL structural wise!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, yeah, I guess, it's at my Mama's, she is *still* with Farm Bureau, I despise that company!
> There is 1- cowbarn (just needs some new tin 3-"all together" *cribs*, under one roof, again, really just needs new tin and then the "piece da resistance" the old 2 story log crib with enclosed over hang all around, b-i-l thinks he can fix this one back up to save out of all of them, but dagnabbit, ain't nuttin wrong with the cowbarn at ALL structural wise!



Ain't no tellin, that house my brother is workin on, his homeowners made him cut any limbs hangin over the house and replace some bad siding down along the ground, or they were going to drop him.

I took us all day until after dark and a 40ft lift to remove those limbs  4 or 5 pieces of siding at ground level 

He took pictures and sent them to the insurance and they said, "OK".


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tellin, that house my brother is workin on, his homeowners made him cut any limbs hangin over the house and replace some bad siding down along the ground, or they were going to drop him.
> 
> I took us all day until after dark and a 40ft lift to remove those limbs  4 or 5 pieces of siding at ground level
> 
> He took pictures and sent them to the insurance and they said, "OK".


Me & baby sis have a lot of stuff stored there, but even if I didn't, knowing these structures that I spent sooooo much time in growing up, "has" to come down, just really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really really, really, really, reallyreally, really, really, reallyreally, really, really, really bums me out to no end!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tellin, that house my brother is workin on, his homeowners made him cut any limbs hangin over the house and replace some bad siding down along the ground, or they were going to drop him.
> 
> I took us all day until after dark and a 40ft lift to remove those limbs  4 or 5 pieces of siding at ground level
> 
> He took pictures and sent them to the insurance and they said, "OK".



yep, i remodeled a house last spring, took a 3 bd 3bth house and turned into a 6 bd 3 1/2 bath. also total kitchen remodel and insurance co told me they couldn't cover me unless i add hand rails to a side porch!!! it's 1 step off the ground!!! and was that way all along!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Me & baby sis have a lot of stuff stored there, but even if I didn't, knowing these structures that I spent sooooo much time in growing up, "has" to come down, just really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really really, really, really, reallyreally, really, really, reallyreally, really, really, really bums me out to no end!



They told YOU that they(structures) HAVE to come down?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They told YOU that they(structures) HAVE to come down?


Got an email from baby sis, she hasn't seen the letter sent to Mama, so I'm hoping & 'ing Mother is confused and relayed bad information.  Until I see that letter or baby sis does, I won't know for sure.  But you can bet your sweet bippy, I will fight it if I can!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got an email from baby sis, she hasn't seen the letter sent to Mama, so I'm hoping & 'ing Mother is confused and relayed bad information.  Until I see that letter or baby sis does, I won't know for sure.  But you can bet your sweet bippy, I will fight it if I can!



I agree, I don't see how they could force a demolition, unless the structure is unsafe and owner was unwilling to make said structure safe. I'd make them come out and show me what the issue is.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got an email from baby sis, she hasn't seen the letter sent to Mama, so I'm hoping & 'ing Mother is confused and relayed bad information.  Until I see that letter or baby sis does, I won't know for sure.  But you can bet your sweet bippy, I will fight it if I can!



I feel for ya. We've had FB for years and they've been good to us... so far. (There's no fingers crossed smiley) 

We're starting to see signs of a small roof leak. I'm terrified of what Bait might find when he goes up there and investigates. As bad as my mold allergies are, sometimes I think our house is the main culprit. I truly hope we don't have to file a claim with them over it. 




Ugh, it's like I'm counting down the hours til Wobbert-Woo!  gets here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I feel for ya. We've had FB for years and they've been good to us... so far. (There's no fingers crossed smiley)
> 
> We're starting to see signs of a small roof leak. I'm terrified of what Bait might find when he goes up there and investigates. As bad as my mold allergies are, sometimes I think our house is the main culprit. I truly hope we don't have to file a claim with them over it.
> 
> ...



Just go ahead and admit it.....you  severe weather too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's been a good day, tater!
Got an e-mail from the lab saying they need a copy of my medical degree before i can draw and chart blood results. Now, i just gotta remember which box of paperwork has it. 

Anyway, just counting down the hours till the turkey sneakin', snake dodging, raindrops keep falling on my head, stuff that dadblame blond hair under your hat and facenet, weekend starts.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree, I don't see how they could force a demolition, unless the structure is unsafe and owner was unwilling to make said structure safe. I'd make them come out and show me what the issue is.


me neither, it all has to be put on hold until after baby sis's girl gets married there next month, they'll just have to "tough it out" until after that!


turtlebug said:


> I feel for ya. We've had FB for years and they've been good to us... so far. (There's no fingers crossed smiley)
> 
> We're starting to see signs of a small roof leak. I'm terrified of what Bait might find when he goes up there and investigates. As bad as my mold allergies are, sometimes I think our house is the main culprit. I truly hope we don't have to file a claim with them over it.
> 
> ...


Tbugsy, I was with them for YEARS, started off with auto plan, then when I got married, hubby had it for homeowners, well, after 2 break in's in about 6 months time & they wouldn't pay what we claimed, they finally tell us because "your mobile home (dbl wide, 3 bdrm, 3 bath) isn't underpinned, you're not completely covered".......... uuuhh, helloooo, they didn't break in from UNDER the house, it was THROUGH THE BACK DOOR!!! I made hubby change companies right then & there and washed my hands of those folks ever since!
 _*I'd be excited too!*_


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just talked to my huntin buddy and he went to listen for birds this am. He heard 3 different birds gobbling 
Get me out of this classroom. I am soooo ready for Saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

After 3 pairs of Redhead lace up snake boots and a pair of Lacrosse that i really just never felt comfortable in, I ordered a pair of Rocky Pro light 16 inch boots last night. They look good and should be here about next thursday or so. Hope i chose wisely.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I am tired of this never ending winter. We did not have these in SOWEGA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am tired of this never ending winter. We did not have these in SOWEGA.



I'll take never ending winter over SOWEGA gnats 6 days a week and twice on sunday. 
I hate them things!


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am tired of this never ending winter. We did not have these in SOWEGA.



I just got off da phone with a customer from Wisconsin........he said it was -7 degrees last night........he said it is supposed to warm up to 14 today...........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take never ending winter over SOWEGA gnats 6 days a week and twice on sunday.
> I hate them things!



We get both here and the Gnats up here bite.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am tired of this never ending winter. We did not have these in SOWEGA.



Treat them like drones and


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2013)

Bojangles chicken


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bojangles chicken



swhat im talkin about!!!  Bojangles and texas pete go great together


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2013)

I need a nap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i need a nap


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bojangles chicken



smoked pork loin sammich with Lays Sriracha chips.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

late lunch of french fries. With salt and ketchup.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2013)

Lay baby down in his crib for nap, he screams bloody murder, lay him in his swing, screams bloody murder, lay him on couch, screams bloody murder, me holding him he still fussy and ill tempered, BUT, lay him on my blanket with his head on my pillow ON THE FLOOR, and hes out in ten mins....... Only my child! 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Lay baby down in his crib for nap, he screams bloody murder, lay him in his swing, screams bloody murder, lay him on couch, screams bloody murder, me holding him he still fussy and ill tempered, BUT, lay him on my blanket with his head on my pillow ON THE FLOOR, and hes out in ten mins....... Only my child!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Yep, first child in history to EVER do dat


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Lay baby down in his crib for nap, he screams bloody murder, lay him in his swing, screams bloody murder, lay him on couch, screams bloody murder, me holding him he still fussy and ill tempered, BUT, lay him on my blanket with his head on my pillow ON THE FLOOR, and hes out in ten mins....... Only my child!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Sounds like you need a roll of duct tape!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Lay baby down in his crib for nap, he screams bloody murder, lay him in his swing, screams bloody murder, lay him on couch, screams bloody murder, me holding him he still fussy and ill tempered, BUT, lay him on my blanket with his head on my pillow ON THE FLOOR, and hes out in ten mins....... Only my child!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


call Dink, I just got the 3rd degree AGAIN about not hearing from you!


Hornet22 said:


> Yep, first child in history to EVER do dat


 ain't that the truff!?!?!


rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like you need a roll of duct tape!


 GrannyD has that covered!!!  I have a case of camo'd duct tape to use when I get to keep him!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> GrannyD has that covered!!!  I have a case of camo'd duct tape to use when I get to keep him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

The turkey vest is officially loaded!
Winchester 3.5 in. extended range #5's!
Thermacell and extra butane/pads!
Facenet and camo gloves
Roberts brothers Glass/slate pot
Tony reynolds aluminum/glass
Scotts Cutter box call
Billy white box call
15 strikers( assorted woods and tips)
owl hooter
crow call
primos wing
call tuning chalk, pads, sandpaper, and scraper
Tire buddy - one thump in the noggin and he's done floppin'
Rain suit
and...... snake boots!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The turkey vest is officially loaded!
> Winchester 3.5 in. extended range #5's!
> Thermacell and extra butane/pads!
> Facenet and camo gloves
> ...


 daaaaaaaaang............. that must be some kinda vest to hold all dat!

Ok, on that I'll ............................


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The turkey vest is officially loaded!
> Winchester 3.5 in. extended range #5's!
> Thermacell and extra butane/pads!
> Facenet and camo gloves
> ...


At some point during the day, you'll trade everything in that vest and your 3 1/2"magnum turkey popper for a roll of toilet paper. 

You can thank me later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> At some point during the day, you'll trade everything in that vest and your 3 1/2"magnum turkey popper for a roll of toilet paper.
> 
> You can thank me later.






That's what the sand paper is for, Pookie's tuff like that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what the sand paper is for, Pookie's tuff like that.



Heard he likes using at least 60 grit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Heard he likes using at least 60 grit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what the sand paper is for, Pookie's tuff like that.


Uh uh! I'm an Angel Soft man! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Heard he likes using at least 60 grit.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Stop encouraging him!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Uh uh! I'm an Angel Soft man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he was holding my beverage


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think some bacon and eggs will do fine for supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think some bacon and eggs will do fine for supper.



I went ahead and satisfied Mini-Me's pizza craving tonight so we could all be gluten free together this weekend.   


Well, the new steps are in and I just gotta spiffy up the house and mop the kitchen tomorrow, and make up your bed and clean your bathroom and and and....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I went ahead and satisfied Mini-Me's pizza craving tonight so we could all be gluten free together this weekend.
> 
> 
> Well, the new steps are in and I just gotta spiffy up the house and mop the kitchen tomorrow, and make up your bed and clean your bathroom and and and....



Quit that!!! 
I definitely won't be there early. We had two cases get put on the schedule. I'm stil the early guy so hopefully won't get too delayed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think some bacon and eggs will do fine for supper.



Country fried cube steak, creamed corn, speckled butter beans, biscuits and gravy, some sliced onion, and hot pickled okry. Homemade blueberry jam and biscuit for dessert! I'm stuffed.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I went ahead and satisfied Mini-Me's pizza craving tonight so we could all be gluten free together this weekend.
> 
> 
> Well, the new steps are in and I just gotta spiffy up the house and mop the kitchen tomorrow, and make up your bed and clean your bathroom and and and....



You didn't have to do all that fer me  

I feel like I just finished packing for a two week vacation. Turkey hunting for me and Sam for a couple days requires way too much paraphernalia.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The turkey vest is officially loaded!
> Winchester 3.5 in. extended range #5's!
> Thermacell and extra butane/pads!
> Facenet and camo gloves
> ...



Why do i get the feeling that the weather is not going to let me plant my 3/4 acre of silver queen this weekend?

Guess i will watch the turkey flock feed in the lower field edge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> You didn't have to do all that fer me
> 
> I feel like I just finished packing for a two week vacation. Turkey hunting for a couple days requires way too much paraphernalia.



Oh Really??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Swamp People


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Why do i get the feeling that the weather is not going to let me plant my 3/4 acre of silver queen this weekend?
> 
> Guess i will watch the turkey flock feed in the lower field edge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Country fried cube steak, creamed corn, speckled butter beans, biscuits and gravy, some sliced onion, and hot pickled okry. Homemade blueberry jam and biscuit for dessert! I'm stuffed.






Awwwww man that looks most wonderful !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Quit that!!!
> I definitely won't be there early. We had two cases get put on the schedule. I'm stil the early guy so hopefully won't get too delayed.



Quit what?  

You know we ain't got much but I do like for what we have to be CLEAN, or at least somewhat clean, when company comes. I need to do it anyway and see if I can get some rhyme or reason going to this place since Bait brought all that stuff from the shop home. 

I'll be sure and polish the BSA engine for you so you can set your coffee cup on it.    





Jeff C. said:


> Country fried cube steak, creamed corn, speckled butter beans, biscuits and gravy, some sliced onion, and hot pickled okry. Homemade blueberry jam and biscuit for dessert! I'm stuffed.



Suddenly.... Little Caesar's sucked.  





Sterlo58 said:


> You didn't have to do all that fer me
> 
> I feel like I just finished packing for a two week vacation. Turkey hunting for me and Sam for a couple days requires way too much paraphernalia.




You just pack that sweet little guy up and y'all come on.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't hunt turkeys so i get to see them all the time.
If i started huntin them i would never see one again.

Why do employees only get sick on my afternoon off?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Quit what?
> 
> You know we ain't got much but I do like for what we have to be CLEAN, or at least somewhat clean, when company comes. I need to do it anyway and see if I can get some rhyme or reason going to this place since Bait brought all that stuff from the shop home.
> 
> ...



Just roll the motorcycle out of the living room and push the deer stand against the wall. Everything else is fine.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I don't hunt turkeys so i get to see them all the time.
> If i started huntin them i would never see one again.
> 
> Why do employees only get sick on my afternoon off?



They have to. 

It's a law.

I seen it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing like sitting down to eat a good supper and somebody call from Alaska to ask how to work on a piece of equipment that they have had for 12 years .......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

I wish that stupid Geico, motorcycle ridin, money shedding man would ride around me a few times.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> Nothing like sitting down to eat a good supper and somebody call from Alaska to ask how to work on a piece of equipment that they have had for 12 years .......



It has been working for 12 years and finally broke, now it need fixin!

You should feel proud, they called you knowin you had the expertise to fix it.
 Why so unhappy, yous a great man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Heard he likes using at least 60 grit.


No No:


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It has been working for 12 years and finally broke, now it need fixin!
> 
> You should feel proud, they called you knowin you had the expertise to fix it.
> Why so unhappy, yous a great man!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You just pack that sweet little guy up and y'all come on.



Wish we could . Guess were gunna stay close to home and hunt that little flock I got pics of. 

We'll stay in touch by text Sat AM...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwww man that looks most wonderful !!!



Thanks, it was good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Blunger tore up, shutting erythang down . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Dont think there are any Mods around, we can get away with anything tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wish we could . Guess were gunna stay close to home and hunt that little flock I got pics of.
> 
> We'll stay in touch by text Sat AM...


Great goobly joobly!!!! What a flock of turkeys! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Blunger tore up, shutting erythang down . . .


naptime? 


KyDawg said:


> Dont think there are any Mods around, we can get away with anything tonight.



Go for it.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Man cant get away with nothing around here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Evening Quack, better get that blunger fixed, you need to call maintenance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blunger tore up, shutting erythang down . . .



Now what???



KyDawg said:


> Man cant get away with nothing around here.



Just gotta pay'em off Dawg!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Evening Jeff. You tried any of that sausage yet?


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm still creeping around, should find out in the morning if I'll be here over the weekend.

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm still creeping around, should find out in the morning if I'll be here over the weekend.
> 
> Goodnight everybody!



Night, Kracker!
Wishing you the best, buddy!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Good to here from you Mr. kracker, hope you are doing well.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Bed time for bozo, see yall tomorrow. Night rh. Keep em straight down there in god's country.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Quack, better get that blunger fixed, you need to call maintenance.




Gotta have a mini excavator brought in tomorrow to dig the crusher out and find out what locked it down.  All our stuff is way too big.





kracker said:


> I'm still creeping around, should find out in the morning if I'll be here over the weekend.
> 
> Goodnight everybody!





Glad to hear from ya Ritchie, stay in touch and keep on keeping on !!!


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm still creeping around, should find out in the morning if I'll be here over the weekend.
> 
> Goodnight everybody!



Good luck Kracker.... Take it one step atta time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2013)

T'was a good night at werk until my manager locked me out ... "Oh, i forgot you were out there"

Gee, thanks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

slip said:


> T'was a good night at werk until my manager locked me out ... "Oh, i forgot you were out there"
> 
> Gee, thanks...





Shoulda runned him ova with the 'lectric buggy pusher thingy .


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda runned him ova with the 'lectric buggy pusher thingy .



Why you gotta bring up bad memorys?


One mo work day then TURKEY SEASON


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Why you gotta bring up bad memorys?
> 
> 
> One mo work day then TURKEY SEASON






I dunno  between you, me and Pookie the bad ones seem to out number the good ones ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send me some info, Dawn and I may get over there Sunday ??


PM sent


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno  between you, me and Pookie the bad ones seem to out number the good ones ???



Its all about prospective ... we'll be the ones with the best storys in the old folks home if we make it there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Its all about prospective ... we'll be the ones with the best storys in the old folks home if we make it there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> PM sent




Received, thanks !! 





slip said:


> Its all about prospective ... we'll be the ones with the best storys in the old folks home if we make it there.





Good chance we won't be able to remember the stories . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good chance we won't be able to remember the stories . . .



If we even make it there...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Received, thanks !!



Hope Ya'll can make it!!..........Mason is doing some awesome work for his age!!

This will be his first test!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2013)

Yipee Ki Yay Drivelers. It's Friday. I didn't think that evil white screen was ever going to go away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm ready to go home .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hugh, Good Morning and Happy Friday to you and to the rest of the drivelers.

You are right about that dang white screen.  It took forever for it to disappear this morning.  I think that I tried 44 times before it finally worked today.  I sure wish that the update was done between 2-3 AM EST each day.

Of course, the newspaper HASN'T arrived yet either.     Looks like it might be a bad day to start with.

Bring on some coffee !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to go home .




You mean to say that they let you go home sometimes too!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2013)

Coffee is late but freshly brewed.  

Weather doesn't look so good for the next few days.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yipee Ki Yay Drivelers. It's Friday. I didn't think that evil white screen was ever going to go away.



FRIDAY  One more day and then I get to chase those crazy birds around the woods . Hopefully dodging most of the raindrops.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>






idjit . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjit . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





You thought you were Kang didncha ???


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You thought you were Kang didncha ???



I don't get it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it






Grrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . .



Uhhhh.....you might wanna change that avy, bro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh.....you might wanna change that avy, bro!!





Whaaaaa???  That's my namesake/great nephew???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaa???  That's my namesake/great nephew???



Not what I'm seein


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaa???  That's my namesake/great nephew???



Looks OK to me


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh.....you might wanna change that avy, bro!!



nuttin bout it "G" rated !! HEY !! They callin fer rain this weekend !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> nuttin bout it "G" rated !! HEY !! They callin fer rain this weekend !!



Hello!!!  He said Great nephew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not what I'm seein





Now I'm confuzzled ???


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now I'm confuzzled ???



They just jealous cause they don't have a little feller named after them


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Looks OK to me




Don't get me wrong, but I wanna see him stick around fer awile longer, would hate for him to have to come back as "NOTQUACK"!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 22, 2013)

OH !! sorry !! I always makein a fool of myself !! Mostly when I been in the stump hole.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Not sure what you fella's are seeing, unless somebody hacked my account ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now I'm confuzzled ???



Looks ok now, looked ok then, but you weren't gonna be a member no mo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure what you fella's are seeing, unless somebody hacked my account ???



Had to be hacked, hoss. You wouldn't have put that up, girl with lingerie, showing breasts fully exposed.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to be hacked, hoss. You wouldn't have put that up, girl with lingerie, showing breasts fully exposed.



His nephew has breast?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to be hacked, hoss. You wouldn't have put that up, girl with lingerie, showing breasts fully exposed.



I want wat Jeffro drankin this moanin.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I want wat Jeffro drankin this moanin.



Dude started early this moaning......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I want wat Jeffro drankin this moanin.





Drankin, or smokin,  you KNOW dem Cajuns are kwazy...


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to be hacked, hoss. You wouldn't have put that up, girl with lingerie, showing breasts fully exposed.



where are these breast you speak of......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

oooh.........wow!!!!hey there


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

oh lord


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Quack is wack...........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> Quack is wack...........



just like crack....


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

What in da world goin' on in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I want wat Jeffro drankin this moanin.




I want some of what Quack's got!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What in da world goin' on in here!




I dunno Strangy, but if you give me a minute . . . 




Jeff C. said:


> I want some of what Quack's got!!





Don't erybody ???


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What in da world goin' on in here!



you would have to see it to believe it......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Nebber mind Mama Keebs is here  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno Strangy, but if you give me a minute . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> nebber mind mama keebs is here  . . .



lol


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nebber mind Mama Keebs is here  . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> you would have to see it to believe it......



Ain dat da truff, new blind mate for this ole boy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno Strangy, but if you give me a minute . . .
> Don't erybody ???


 Millard, you need to go change your avatar for REAL dude, you may have been hacked but I don't want you getting in truble, just put the pic of your nephew back on!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nebber mind Mama Keebs is here  . . .


 QUICK!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> lol


 who done messed wiff my Quackster?@?@?@


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

This night vision works great!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nebber mind Mama Keebs is here  . . .


ok, back to being you, but it ain't your nephew........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya'll don't like my Honda 700 fo wheeler ???


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, back to being you, but it ain't your nephew........


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't like my Honda 700 fo wheeler ???



I think it's sexy


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't like my Honda 700 fo wheeler ???



I know right? Issa nice fo'wheela Quack.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

now is da last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

shut this puppy down.


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't like my Honda 700 fo wheeler ???



looks nice..............Honda 700 you say?


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

hey...last post


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know what was in my coffee dis moanin, but I'm gonna have another cup


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

last post!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

stop it rydert!!!!


Last post.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know what was in my coffee dis moanin, but I'm gonna have another cup



mee toooo.......




last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

you stop............


last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

coffee ain't no good fo you....... make yo poots stanky


last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

no, you


last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> coffee ain't no good fo you....... make yo poots stanky
> 
> 
> last post



groossss



last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

quit posting strang........




last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

post..... the last one


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

no


last


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

...


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

me last


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

this is it


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> this is it



you git.......



last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

this is the L.P.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

L to da P


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

me last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

I got tha last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

You gonna get me in trouble wit a modulator......




































last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You gonna get me in trouble wit a modulator......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






last post


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

alright; shut er down


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

alright


last post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> looks nice..............Honda 700 you say?



Yeah, she's a sweet ride .






Jeff C. said:


> I don't know what was in my coffee dis moanin, but I'm gonna have another cup





Have at bro !!!!



I thank I deserve last post ???


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, she's a sweet ride .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes; you sho do!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; you sho do!





Then why'd you post after I just posted ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Then why'd you post after I just posted ??



I screwed up; sowwy


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 done messed up.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I screwed up; sowwy





stringmusic said:


> hdm03 done messed up.......






Grrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .



I told hdm to stop it


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

hey....i'm back


last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to be hacked, hoss. You wouldn't have put that up, girl with lingerie, showing breasts fully exposed.





rydert said:


> oooh.........wow!!!!hey there





hdm03 said:


>





rydert said:


> hey....i'm back
> 
> 
> last post


What is going on


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What is going on



you missed it.......





last post


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> you missed it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he did......


Where Quack be?  I thought he was gonna do last post?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes he did......
> 
> 
> Where Quack be?  I thought he was gonna do last post?



He told me to take the honors......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He told me to take the honors......



Oh.........otay


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

I miss everything


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm this threads first.......it's last.......... it's everythang........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm this threads first.......it's last.......... it's everythang........



Idjit


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

l.p.


----------

